# ¿Les coméis el coño a vuestras novias/mujeres?



## feministaliberal (5 Ago 2022)

Yo es que como ya os he comentado la mía lo tiene asqueroso, pero quiere que se lo coma


----------



## InigoMontoya (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Digamelon (5 Ago 2022)

Échale sal, con las patatas funciona.


----------



## jlmmin37 (5 Ago 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Yo es que como ya os he comentado la mía lo tiene asqueroso, pero quiere que se lo coma



Eso ni se pregunta, claro.


----------



## Knightfall (6 Ago 2022)

Le clavo el morro como un cerdo buscando trufas


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Ago 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Yo es que como ya os he comentado la mía lo tiene asqueroso, pero quiere que se lo coma



¿Tu nobia hez felpudosa o coñocalba?


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


>



1r negro adoptado en burbuja!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> 1r negro adoptado en burbuja!!!



Es que dice la verdad, aunque sea negro.

Además, seamos francos, a las mujeres no les gusta.
Ellas quieren ser empotradas por machos dominantes, no que te pongas ahí a dar lametones como un San Bernardo.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es que dice la verdad, aunque sea negro.
> 
> Además, seamos francos, a las mujeres no les gusta.
> Ellas quieren ser empotradas por machos dominantes, no que te pongas ahí a dar lametones como un San Bernardo.



Eso solo depende de como lo haga, muchos no saben lo reconozco, y para eso mejor dejarlo, pero es sano probarlo de vez en cuando, mas que nada para equilibrar un poco la balanza.. no todo en la vida se reduce a mamadas y empotradas a pelo..


----------



## Tanque (6 Ago 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Yo es que como ya os he comentado la mía lo tiene asqueroso, pero quiere que se lo coma



¿Le huele mal?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Eso solo depende de como lo haga, muchos no saben lo reconozco, y para eso mejor dejarlo, pero es sano probarlo de vez en cuando, mas que nada para equilibrar un poco la balanza.. no todo en la vida se reduce a mamadas y empotradas..



No hay balanza que equilibrar. El sexo es asimétrico por definición.
Mamadas y empotradas a pelito y con furia porcina.
Fuera de eso, la pendiente resbaladiza del pecado. Un día haces un cunnilingus de esos y al siguiente te despiertas en una carroza del Orgullo Gay vestido de reinona.

Decimos NO.


----------



## elena francis (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No hay balanza que equilibrar. El sexo es asimétrico por definición.
> Mamadas y empotradas a pelito y con furia porcina.
> Fuera de eso, la pendiente resbaladiza del pecado. Un día haces un cunnilingus de esos y al siguiente te despiertas en una carroza del Orgullo Gay vestido de reinona.
> 
> Decimos NO.



No te defiendas escudandote en el mantra de superioridad machista, es solo cuestión de ponerle ganas y sentirte realizado al hacerlo, si le pones cara de asco evidentemnte ninguna estará interesada por este detalle. Pero luego tampoco te ofendas que no estén dispuestas a chupartela a cualquier momento. Si buscas una sumisa dejaselo claro desde el principio para que sepa en lo que se mete. No digo que sea algo malo, hay una gran cantidad de mujeres que aceptan estos roles, y seguro que encontrarás a quien te aguante poniendote encima de la jerarquia en la toma de todas las decisiones, incluso en la cama. Pero no todas se excitan siempre de esta manera.


----------



## manutartufo (6 Ago 2022)

Si. Sobra decir que ella me la mama.


----------



## GT5 (6 Ago 2022)

Demasiado Internet por hoy.


----------



## mmm (6 Ago 2022)

@PiterWas


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> No te defiendas escudandote en el mantra de superioridad machista, es solo cuestión de ponerle ganas y sentirte realizado al hacerlo, si le pones cara de asco evidentemnte ninguna estará interesada por este detalle. Pero luego tampoco te ofendas que no estén dispuestas a chupartela a cualquier momento. Si buscas una sumisa dejaselo claro desde el principio para que sepa en lo que se mete. No digo que sea algo malo, hay una gran cantidad de mujeres que aceptan estos roles, y seguro que encontrarás a quien te aguante poniendote encima de la jerarquia en la toma de todas las decisiones, incluso en la cama. Pero no todas se excitan siempre de esta manera.



Hay mujeras que no les gusta porque, aunque a ti no te desagrade el sabor (o te guste), a ellas sí les desagrada. Y claro, el tema continúa con besos etc...así que prefieren no hacerlo. Y les gustará, pero prefieren ser empotradas.

Lo mismo que las mamadas. Si te gusta acabar en la boca (a todos nos gusta) hay que estar dispuesto al beso blanco, no?

Es la balanza esa.


----------



## PiterWas (6 Ago 2022)

mmm dijo:


> @PiterWas



Solo la pepitilla, nunca meto lengua en poza


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ago 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Solo la pepitilla, nunca meto lengua en poza



Cuenta como completo, así que lánzate a por la hamburguesa.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hay mujeras que no les gusta porque, aunque a ti no te desagrade el sabor (o te guste), a ellas sí les desagrada. Y claro, el tema continúa con besos etc...así que prefieren no hacerlo. Y les gustará, pero prefieren ser empotradas.
> 
> Lo mismo que las mamadas. Si te gusta acabar en la boca (a todos nos gusta) hay que estar dispuesto al beso blanco, no?
> 
> Es la balanza esa.



A ver, yo solo hablo en nombre de las que tienen el coño limpio y perfumado, y una buena comida de coño no tiene que ver en tragarte los fluidos o saborearlos, mejor concentrate en estimular eficientemente el clítoris. Pero eso no significa machacarlo o morderlo, todo tiene su momento, al principio acariciarlo con las manos, con la boca con la lengua y ir trabajando.. acompasado con la excitación de la compañera, esto te guiara y ademas ella te cogera la cabeza y te la aplastara encima de su coño cuando empieze a notar que quiere correrse.. tu hazlo sin prejuicios no tiene que ver con estados de dominio ni fisico ni psicologico, es un simple orgasmo que puede llegar a ser bueno.. o muy bueno. Luego después no está mal terminar con otro episodio empotrando, ya veras que el mojado da predisposición a hacerlo y tu te sentirás en un buen estado de animo para proceder a tomar tu turno.

Con las mamadas lo mismo, una buena mamada no tiene que ver en tragar o escupir, eso es lo que pasa al acabar, y es un factor importante que ayuda a complacer, pero no determinante. Un tio puede disfrutar, o sobrevivir en una relación donde la chica no trague. Como te he dicho antes no todo en la vida se reduce a esto, hay que valorar muchas cosas mas, y no hablo solo de cosas extrasexuales, sino también la sexualidad depende de muchos otros factores para que sea exitosa, agradable, placentera, duradera etc. etc.


----------



## _V_ (6 Ago 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1147348
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147350
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147349



El primero ni siquiera tiene dentadura inferior. Huele a algo más que una comida de coño.


----------



## _V_ (6 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hay mujeras que no les gusta porque, aunque a ti no te desagrade el sabor (o te guste), a ellas sí les desagrada. Y claro, el tema continúa con besos etc...así que prefieren no hacerlo. Y les gustará, pero prefieren ser empotradas.
> 
> Lo mismo que las mamadas. Si te gusta acabar en la boca (a todos nos gusta) hay que estar dispuesto al beso blanco, no?
> 
> Es la balanza esa.



Cuándo ha escrito esa mierda se "mantra de la superioridad machista" la deberías haber puesto en ignore como enferma mental que es. Intentar debatir con enfermos mentales les da validez.


----------



## unaburbu (6 Ago 2022)

Culo > Coño


----------



## Alexrc (6 Ago 2022)

No me gusta esa práctica es asquerosa


----------



## Poseidón (6 Ago 2022)

Pozo de bacterias.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pozo de bacterias.



La lefa también es un chorro de enfermedades y los tios no le haceis nunca el feo a las pavas que se lo tragan siempre todo (de todos).


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Un tio puede disfrutar, o sobrevivir en una relación donde la chica no trague.



Lo dudo.

Es una meta que todo hombre tiene que alcanzar, llenarle la boca a la mujera.
¿Demasiado porno? Puede ser, pero es un check-point ineludible.
Quizás cuando los dos son jovencitos y están empezando, pues hombre...pero tiene que llegar el día. Si no, él ha bajado los brazos y le lleva las bolsas a ella Zara arriba, Zara abajo...sólo puede acabar mal. Angustia vital y suicidio.


----------



## Anonimo23 (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> La lefa también es un chorro de enfermedades y los tios no le haceis nunca el feo a las pavas que se lo tragan siempre todo (de todos).



eso no es asi, el chorrazo no es lo mismo que la fosa septica que es el coño, sitio de cultivo de microorganismos

aprende un poco de biologia puta pedorra


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ago 2022)

Vamos, que ya está todo inventado. Los roles son los que son. Es un motivo musical que admite pequeñas variaciones, pero...

Esto es "El gran teatro del Mundo", de Calderón. No hay más.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Lo dudo.
> 
> Es una meta que todo hombre tiene que alcanzar, llenarle la boca a la mujera.
> ¿Demasiado porno? Puede ser, pero es un check-point ineludible.
> Quizás cuando los dos son jovencitos y están empezando, pues hombre...pero tiene que llegar el día. Si no, él ha bajado los brazos y le lleva las bolsas a ella Zara arriba, Zara abajo...sólo puede acabar mal. Angustia vital y suicidio.



Angustia es la que tienes porque no se te ha acercado ninguna a pedirte que le bautices la garganta profunda cada 2 dias en tu domicilio hasta el dia que se pague tu cerilla. Y lo de no poder hacer ninguna galanteria también diria que te tiene la cabeza un poco jodida. 
Yo considero que tragar el semen de mucha gente no tiene que ser muy apropiado para mantenerte alejado de las ETS. Que juega un papel casi primordial en el imaginario del porno, pero es que el sexo no tiene que ser siempre tan guarro, aunque eso depende de lo que le guste a cada uno. Si tu consideras que cuando encuentres una chica que te guste, pero no traga, la tienes que dejar por eso, pues tu mismo, tu sabras lo que ganas y lo que pierdes con ello.


----------



## Cuqui (6 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hay mujeras que no les gusta porque, aunque a ti no te desagrade el sabor (o te guste), a ellas sí les desagrada. Y claro, el tema continúa con besos etc...así que prefieren no hacerlo. Y les gustará, pero prefieren ser empotradas.
> 
> Lo mismo que las mamadas. Si te gusta acabar en la boca (a todos nos gusta) hay que *estar dispuesto al beso blanco*, no?
> 
> Es la balanza esa.



Santa Rita, Rita, lo que se da no se quita. Metete tus balanzas por el culo pedazo de maricon.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> La lefa también es un chorro de enfermedades y los tios no le haceis nunca el feo a las pavas que se lo tragan siempre todo (de todos).





_V_ dijo:


> Cuándo ha escrito esa mierda se "mantra de la superioridad machista" la deberías haber puesto en ignore como enferma mental que es. Intentar debatir con enfermos mentales les da valide.



Yo intento ignorar al menor número posible de foreros. Cada cierto tiempo, hasta hago un jubileo y saco a todo el mundo del ignore. Pero hay foreros que vuelven en minutos...


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> eso no es asi, el chorrazo no es lo mismo que la fosa septica que es el coño, sitio de cultivo de microorganismos
> 
> aprende un poco de biologia puta pedorra



Ya por eso tenemos que usar condón o hacer marcha atras para evitar contagios, vamos.. el semen es portador de ETS de toda la vida si no los maricas no se infectarian del VIH tan rapido.


----------



## Anonimo23 (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Ya por eso tenemos que usar condón o hacer marcha atras para evitar contagios, vamos.. el semen es portador de ETS de toda la vida si no los maricas no se infectarian del VIH tan rapido.



pillas algo por fluidos pero no vas a pillar HONGOS y otras bichos


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> pillas algo por fluidos pero no vas a pillar HONGOS y otras bichos



Lo suyo es que una tia que tenga hongos no te permita que te metas por los matorrales o la pista de aterrizaje, dependiendo delo cuidado que lo tenga .


----------



## notorius.burbujo (6 Ago 2022)

Has ido a preguntar esto en forovirgenes.info


----------



## _V_ (6 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> pillas algo por fluidos pero no vas a pillar HONGOS y otras bichos



Precisamente, en una relación sin infidelidades, las que contagian enfermedades son las mujeres, por sus infecciones vaginales, que se producen de hecho cuándo les cambia del Ph de la vagina, entre otros motivos. La vagina es un cultivo de hongos, la polla no.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Angustia es la que tienes porque no se te ha acercado ninguna a pedirte que le bautices la garganta profunda cada 2 dias en tu domicilio hasta el dia que se pague tu cerilla. Y lo de no poder hacer ninguna galanteria también diria que te tiene la cabeza un poco jodida.
> Yo considero que tragar el semen de mucha gente no tiene que ser muy apropiado para mantenerte alejado de las ETS. Que juega un papel casi primordial en el imaginario del porno, pero es que el sexo no tiene que ser siempre tan guarro, aunque eso depende de lo que le guste a cada uno. Si tu consideras que cuando encuentres una chica que te guste, pero no traga, la tienes que dejar por eso, pues tu mismo, tu sabras lo que ganas y lo que pierdes con ello.



No nos entendemos por un matiz fundamental. Yo hablo de una sola pareja, tú hablas de promiscuidad. Es un detalle que lo cambia todo. Por eso entiendes el sexo como una negociación, con una balanza que hay que equilibrar: "si yo hago esto, entonces tú tienes que corresponder con esto". Una simetría falsa. Las relaciones humanas son mucho más amplias, como dice con humor @Sick Sad World


----------



## Poseidón (6 Ago 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Precisamente, en una relación sin infidelidades, las que contagian enfermedades son las mujeres, por sus infecciones vaginales, que se producen de hecho cuándo les cambia del Ph de la vagina, entre otros motivos. La vagina es un cultivo de hongos, la polla no.



Y lo peor es que en vez de exigirle al gobierno uan buena red de cuidadores del coño se dilapidan miles de millones cada año en chochocharlas y gilipoyeces del genaro teniendo que ir todas las tias al cuidador de coños de la privada.

Surrealista. Decir que en general son idiotas y pastoreables es poco.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No nos entendemos por un matiz fundamental. Yo hablo de una sola pareja, tú hablas de promiscuidad. Es un detalle que lo cambia todo. Por eso entiendes el sexo como una negociación, con una balanza que hay que equilibrar: "si yo hago esto, entonces tú tienes que corresponder con esto". Una simetría falsa. Las relaciones humanas son mucho más amplias, como dice con humor @Sick Sad World



Sick sad world siempre pone el mismo chiste, nada que aprender.. solo fanfarronea como si fuera un troll o bot de vox.

Yo no negocio con el tema del sexo, pero si que noto que se hace repetitivo si la implicación solo va en una dirección. Y ademas, tu eres el primero en ordenar lo que se tiene que hacer y lo que no, almenos como lo has demostrado en tu argumentacion en este hilo, por lo tanto no vengas con esa retorica, precisamente hay que dejar margen para que los dos difruten personalmente y conjuntamente, de eso se trata, quien no demuestra esto simplemente se encuentra en una fase immadura y narcisista en la que sobrepone el placer para si mismo ante todo lo demas de la dimensión de la relacion de pareja, ya sea esta una corta o duradera. Es que vamos, si un tio se comporta asi en una relacion larga, es inaguantable, nadie qiere ofrecerse como esclava ni tan solo del sexo para el resto de su vida. Tu pruebalo y luego nos lo confirmas aqui en el foro como va esto en la cruda realidad. Por cierto, las nenas no nacen enseñadas y expertas, de algun sitio tienen que aprender a hacer lo que toca y descubrir lo que les gusta.


----------



## _V_ (6 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Y lo peor es que en vez de exigirle al gobierno uan buena red de cuidadores del coño se dilapidan miles de millones cada año en chochocharlas y gilipoyeces del genaro teniendo que ir todas las tias al cuidador de coños de la privada.
> 
> Surrealista. Decir que en general son idiotas y pastoreables es poco.



Les enseñan a meterse plátanos y pepinos por el coño pero no salud sexual. Es impresionante lo analfabetas que son las españolas en el sexo y la higiene sexual.


----------



## FOYETE (6 Ago 2022)

Le como el coño y si tiene verrugas se las arranco con los dientes y para dentro.

A pelito siempre.... SIEMPRE!!!!!


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

SI totalmente gratis, pero solo si yo quiero mucho hacerlo con el. El precio es simplemente que me atraiga y esté dispuesta, pero eso no significa que sea facil, ni mucho menos. Yo no soy el prototipo de mujer que se aprovecha materialmente de los hombres, busco que me satisfaga su personalidad y conocimiento del mundo, con eso me basta para vivir de forma plena. No necesito mucho dinero para ser feliz, sino estar relacionada con personas sabias, con alta conciencia y experiencias suficientes para afrentar la vida en general.


----------



## Digamelon (6 Ago 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Le como el coño y si tiene verrugas se las arranco con los dientes y para dentro.
> 
> A pelito siempre.... SIEMPRE!!!!!



¿Te les comes las verrugas?

¡QUÉ PUTO ASCO, BRO!


----------



## feministaliberal (6 Ago 2022)

Tanque dijo:


> ¿Le huele mal?



No, lo tiene limpio y huele bien, pero es feo


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Ya he comentado que lo que me atrae de los hombres es primero su personalidad, su forma de tratar a la gente y a si mismos, y luego el conocimiento que tienen de cosas especificas que me interesan o de la vida en general. Estos hombres saben como sobrevivir, conseguir sus objetivos. En esto es lo que me fijo. Y pueden ser cosas humanisticas, tecnicas, economicas, vitales, o materiales. Pero no me fijo en sus cuentas bancarias, ya se que suena raro y sere una excepcion de vuestra regla.. o no, o verdaderamente hay mas mujeres asi pero vosotros no las encontrais, porque no valeis lo que ellas piden o buscan en sus parejas. La polla tiene que ser atractiva, no te digo que no, pero para mi lo que tiene magia es el encuentro en especial entre dos personas unicas, que han sabido coincidir y penetrar sus esferas individuales descartando el resto de la gente. Es una cuestión de calibrar las cualidades humanas nada mas.


----------



## Cafalsk28 (6 Ago 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Yo es que como ya os he comentado la mía lo tiene asqueroso, pero quiere que se lo coma



Yo de la mía me bebo hasta el caldillo


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

La fauna que corre por aqui no es representativa de toda la realidad, y ademas siempre repiten como monos lo que dicen unos y lo aplauden los otros y asi la cadena de refuerzo no se termina nunca en un punto logico sino delirante por falrta de contraste y objetividad. Ademas, la gente que esta aqui metida todo el dia tampoco tine muchas experiencias para informar de lo que se cuece en el mundo de afuera.


----------



## dac1 (6 Ago 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1147348
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147350
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147349



Clamidia?


----------



## Euron G. (6 Ago 2022)

Si me gusta la tía sí.
Si solo me pone no.


----------



## Beholder (6 Ago 2022)

Cuando me apetece, que no es siempre. 

Lo que más me gusta es que me espachurre la cabeza con las piernas cuando se corre. Alguna vez me ha squiteado en la boca. Me encanta sentirla temblar. 

Si no sabes manejar bien lengua y dedos no tienes ni puta idea de qué va el sexo.


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 Ago 2022)

Comer coños es de maricones.


----------



## reconvertido (6 Ago 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Yo es que como ya os he comentado la mía lo tiene asqueroso, pero quiere que se lo coma



Un hombre no come el coño a mujeres.
Hace que le coman la polla a él.
Él de pie, y ella de rodillas delante suya y sujetándole çel a ella la cabeza.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Un hombre no come el coño a mujeres.
> Hace que le coman la polla a él.
> Él de pie, y ella de rodillas delante suya y sujetándole çel a ella la cabeza.



Cuanta más tontadas sacadas del porno decís y más bravuconadas de este estilo excretáis, más claro me queda lo vírgenes que sois.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> La fauna que corre por aqui no es representativa de toda la realidad, y ademas siempre repiten como monos lo que dicen unos y lo aplauden los otros y asi la cadena de refuerzo no se termina nunca en un punto logico sino delirante por falrta de contraste y objetividad. Ademas, la gente que esta aqui metida todo el dia tampoco tine muchas experiencias para informar de lo que se cuece en el mundo de afuera.



Acabas de definir este foro a la perfección. Macacos bravucones que se retroalimentan entre sí y no son más que una panda de doriteros totalmente desconectados de la realidad que carecen de vida real y que se creen que por hacerse los machitos en internet engañan a nadie con dos dedos de frente. No hacen sino retratarse como los vírgenes perdedores que son.


----------



## reconvertido (6 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Cuanta más tontadas sacadas del porno decís y más bravuconadas de este estilo excretáis, más claro me queda lo vírgenes que sois.



¿Del porno?
No precisamente.


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Ago 2022)

Comer coños es de payasos, no me extraña que las mujerAs estén tan crecidas y empoderadas con tanto LAMETAMPONES, a la mujer ni se la besa, se le enchufa, se empuja , se suelta el lefazo y a dormir , es que ni abrazitos ni mierdas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Del porno?
> No precisamente.



Qué convincente eres (modo irónico on). Sólo hay que ver cómo habláis y cómo os pavoneáis ridículamente para que cualquiera que esté en el mundo sepa que no pasáis de escribir fantasías.


----------



## reconvertido (6 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Qué convincente eres (modo irónico on). Sólo hay que ver cómo habláis y cómo os pavoneáis ridículamente para que cualquiera que esté en el mundo sepa que no pasáis de escribir fantasías.



Si te hace ilusión creer eso por mí bien.
Contigo no voy a discutir, que me caes bien y te he dado varias veces varios thanks.


----------



## Mongolo471 (6 Ago 2022)

Para mi es una cuestión de reciprocidad, si la cerda en cuestión no cumple primero, yo le devuelvo lo mismo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Ago 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Comer coños es de maricones.




Comer coños es de inmigrantes.

Follar es de maricones.


----------



## FeiJiao (6 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pozo de bacterias.



Hay mas bacterias en la boca que en los genitales, tanto hombres como mujeres


----------



## HOOOR (6 Ago 2022)

Pero que gilipollez es esta? hasta el alfa mas alfoceo de todos no puede resistirse a comerse un coñito depiladito y gostoso dejaros de tonterias...


----------



## FeiJiao (6 Ago 2022)

Por supuesto que se lo como y le encanta a mi sugar baby. Huelga decir que ella no es una guarra y lo tiene muy sano y limpiecito.
Y huelga aun mas decir que yo tambien cuido mi higiene corporal de forma escrupulosa.

Me voy de lleno "atacando" el clitoris y sus labios mayores y menores.
Da morbazo como empieza a tener espasmos en las piernas de placer mientras gemir. Señal de que se lo hago bien. Y mas cuando pone sus manos firmemente sobre mi cabeza mientras jadea y me pide que pare porque ya esta demasiado sensibilizada. Agarramos aire y en unos momentos seguimos con el proximo "round". El coito. 


He de decir que a mi me gusta mas comerle el coño a la chica con la que me acuesto a que ella me coma la polla. Eso si, combinar ambas cosas simultaneamente es formidable. El 69 es una alternativa exquisita para terminar el acto a veces.. Por ejemplo si en ese momento no tenemos condones disponibles.


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Comer coños es de inmigrantes.
> 
> Follar es de maricones.



Para nada. You got it wrong, bro.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (6 Ago 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Comer coños es de maricones.



Pues seré maricron, entonces.

Pero cada vez que le bajo las bragas me tiro a comérselo como si fuera el último día de mi vida.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FOYETE (6 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Te les comes las verrugas?
> 
> ¡QUÉ PUTO ASCO, BRO!



Es la auténtica saluc


----------



## FOYETE (6 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Comer coños es de inmigrantes.
> 
> Follar es de maricones.



Maricones son de inmigrantes
Coños comer y follar


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Ago 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Le clavo el morro como un cerdo buscando trufas



Haces bien.


----------



## mmm (6 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Haces bien.



Todavía lo tienes rosita, sepul?


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Ago 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Todavía lo tienes rosita, sepul?



Lo tengo como una rosa.


----------



## FeiJiao (6 Ago 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1147348
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147350
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147349



A ver, le he comido el chocho a 5 mujeres en la vida (a una de ellas regularmente por ya casi 6 años) y mi boca siempre ha estado totalmente sana.
Esas fotos parecen mas bien de cancer de boca en los fumadores adictos de tabaco.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Ago 2022)

Cuando te lo comen bien es brutal.


----------



## CombateLiberal (6 Ago 2022)

Por supuesto.


----------



## Poseidón (6 Ago 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Hay mas bacterias en la boca que en los genitales, tanto hombres como mujeres



Un simil parecido a ese me lo decia mi ex-compañero de piso. Me decia "hay mas bacterias en el teclado de tu ordenador que en la taza del water". Yo le dije que no habia problema, yo chupaba el teclado y el la taza del water.

Declino con muchisima clase.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (6 Ago 2022)

No, a mí es que cuando estoy con piva lo que me apetece es empotrarla.
Si me dice que le coma el coño le digo que no.
Las tetas sí que me las como.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (6 Ago 2022)

El secreto de la eterna juventud es beber jugo de doncella cada mañana directo de la pulpa.


----------



## theelf (6 Ago 2022)

Coño y culo, autentica salud


----------



## elena francis (6 Ago 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> A ver, le he comido el chocho a 5 mujeres en la vida (a una de ellas regularmente por ya casi 6 años) y mi boca siempre ha estado totalmente sana.
> Esas fotos parecen mas bien de cancer de boca en los fumadores adictos de tabaco.



Prefiero volver a fumar a meterla la boca en el coño a ninguna.


----------



## elena francis (6 Ago 2022)

dac1 dijo:


> Clamidia?



Creo que una es por el virus del papiloma. Hay fotos realmente asquerosas. A saber que mierdas te puedes coger.


----------



## elena francis (6 Ago 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> El primero ni siquiera tiene dentadura inferior. Huele a algo más que una comida de coño.



Se le habrán caído los dientes por ello. No lo sé. Es una marranada.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Salsa_rosa (6 Ago 2022)

Himboko a @Actor Secundario Bob y su teoría de los comecoñ0s


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Ago 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Himboko a @Actor Secundario Bob y su teoría de los comecoñ0s



Mi teoría es que para comer coños hay que tener el cuero cabelludo en perfecto estado de revista... No hay nada que le dé más asco a una mujer que ver la herradura de un calvo comiéndole el coño.

@Bartolo operadoc


----------



## corolaria (6 Ago 2022)

Si hablas como escribes, más que satisfechas las debes de dejar sordas.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (6 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Mi teoría es que para comer coños hay que tener el cuero cabelludo en perfecto estado de revista... No hay nada que le dé más asco a una mujer que ver la herradura de un calvo comiéndole el coño.
> 
> @Bartolo operadoc



Mmmm, esa es nueva... La OEPT (Old Eating Pussy Theory) decía que las mujeres sienten profundo asco de los hombres que les comen el coñ0, aunque sean alfotas con pelazo frentemono y fresco pollón.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Ya por eso tenemos que usar condón o hacer marcha atras para evitar contagios, vamos.. el semen es portador de ETS de toda la vida si no los maricas no se infectarian del VIH tan rapido.



 
tecnicamente,
el problema de los maricas es que correrse donde no se debe genera inmunodeficiencia en el marica pasivo
y entonces es mas proclive a pillar enfermedades.

el RECTO no es buen sitio para correrse. 
de hecho es peligroso.


----------



## corolaria (6 Ago 2022)

Alguien que aún no se ha enterado que escribir en un foro en negrita y en cuerpo grande equivale a hablar a gritos, está como para hablar de lerdos a nadie, claro que sí.


Venga a pastar por ahí, paleto borregazo.


----------



## Frysby (6 Ago 2022)

Pilonero? Jamás. A mi que la chupen que soy confitero


----------



## elena francis (6 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Mi teoría es que para comer coños hay que tener el cuero cabelludo en perfecto estado de revista... No hay nada que le dé más asco a una mujer que ver la herradura de un calvo comiéndole el coño.
> 
> @Bartolo operadoc



Me has hecho reír...


----------



## EGO (6 Ago 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Mmmm, esa es nueva... La OEPT (Old Eating Pussy Theory) decía que las mujeres sienten profundo asco de los hombres que les comen el coñ0, aunque sean alfotas con pelazo frentemono y fresco pollón.



Todos los ligonazos y guaperas que he conocido yo le comian el coño a su novia o a sus ligues cuando les apetecia.

Hay que ser muy virgen para preocuparse por estas estupideces o seguir los consejos de un negro de mierda con traje de guantanamo que seguramente solo haya visto el chocho de alguna gorda o negra apestosa de 150 kg.

Los betas se preocupan de lo que le gusta o no a las mujeres y los alfas hacen lo que le sale de los huevos sin importarle lo que piensen las tias.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Ago 2022)

No


----------



## corolaria (6 Ago 2022)

Lo que tú grites, mermao.

Mira a ver si te ordeña la Nazaré, que falta te hace.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> tecnicamente,
> el problema de los maricas es que correrse donde no se debe genera inmunodeficiencia en el marica pasivo
> y entonces es mas proclive a pillar enfermedades.
> 
> ...



Pero son dos cosas distintas, aunque de igual importancia. El tema fisiologico de la postura de detras que francamente lo desconozco, y la potencial infecciosidad del semen que es lo que en definitiva transmite el contagio. Por eso, adoptar la costumbre de tragarlo si no se tiene una pareja definitiva no lo veo nada fiable. Y me diras que entonces no es problema si estas con alguien a larga durada... si de acuerdo, pero algunos tios esperan que tragues aunque sea en las primeras veces, y no lo puedes hacer si no estas dispuesta a tomar riesgos, si.. puedes hacer mamada pero sin tragar. Y te digo una cosa, saber hacer una mamada requiere un poco de practica, las primeras veces no tienen nada que ver con otras mas avanzadas. Y por acabar, si una tia no es tragona de por sí, no la vas a obligar, lo mismo que si un tio no se siente comodo comiendo de chichis tampoco le presionarás, almenos no en mi sistema de prioridades.


----------



## optimistic1985 (6 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No hay balanza que equilibrar. El sexo es asimétrico por definición.
> Mamadas y empotradas a pelito y con furia porcina.
> Fuera de eso, la pendiente resbaladiza del pecado. Un día haces un cunnilingus de esos y al siguiente te despiertas en una carroza del Orgullo Gay vestido de reinona.
> 
> Decimos NO.



Y nada de gemir, un gruñido de cerdo al echar el espumarajo y a seguir con el día.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Pero son dos cosas distintas, aunque de igual importancia. El tema fisiologico de la postura de detras que francamente lo desconozco, y la potencial infecciosidad del semen que es lo que en definitiva transmite el contagio. Por eso, adoptar la costumbre de tragarlo si no se tiene una pareja definitiva no lo veo nada fiable. Y me diras que entonces no es problema si estas con alguien a larga durada... si de acuerdo, pero algunos tios esperan que tragues aunque sea en las primeras veces, y no lo puedes hacer si no estas dispuesta a tomar riesgos, si.. puedes hacer mamada pero sin tragar. Y te digo una cosa, saber hacer una mamada requiere un poco de practica, las primeras veces no tienen nada que ver con otras mas avanzadas. Y por acabar, si una tia no es tragona de por sí, no la vas a obligar, lo mismo que si un tio no se siente comodo comiendo de chichis tampoco le presionarás, almenos no en mi sistema de prioridades.



no creo que el semen sea transmisor de nada.
lo que transmite es una polla SUCIA.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (6 Ago 2022)

El intercambio íntimo de fluidos es una de las salsas imprescindibles del sexo. Menudo sexo más pobre si no existe esto.

Estáis muy equivocados los que decís que el sexo entre hombre y mujer no puede ser equitativo, que es asimétrico por naturaleza. Falso. El sexo es la re-unión entre dos mitades; lo cual, por definición, requiere simetría. No puedes juntar con exactitud dos mitades que no son simétricas. Ese es uno de los problemas del sexo homosexual, por ejemplo.

Al parecer, para algunos, el clítoris es un órgano que está ahí por accidente. ¿Por qué diablos está ahí ese guisantito? Si no pinta nada... Como diría el que alardea de machote @Talosgüevos : la mujer es un cubo de semen, se la empotra, se la llena de lefa, después de correrte se le da un azote en el culo, que se dé la vuelta y a dormir, sin hablar y sin molestar... Y ni se os ocurra darle un besito. Seríais maricones betazos fusilables.

Yo soy ultraconservador de la vieja escuela, para mí Vox es un partido progre, pero eso no me impide reconocer y ser consciente de la naturaleza de la sexualidad.

El cuerpo de la mujer siempre me ha atraído, excitado, cautivado; en todas sus partes, incluyendo, por su puesto, su sexo.

El arte del cunnilingus es algo que cualquier mujer puede disfrutar de modo máximo, pero debido a que la mujer es de naturaleza diferente del hombre, no esperéis que a las primeras de cambio os meta el choto en la boca, ni siquiera que os lo pidan explícitamente. No. La mujer es de naturaleza pasiva. No le gusta hacer, sino que le hagan. Por tanto, lo normal es que el hombre tenga que tomar la iniciativa también en este ámbito, que demuestre que le gusta saborear las intimidades femeninas, que no le parece feo, que no huele mal, que no tiene mal sabor, ni que ninguna neurosis femenina de esas existe en realidad.

La mujer tiene demasiadas inseguridades como para tomar la iniciativa en el ámbito que sea. Por eso necesita a los hombres, en todas las áreas de la vida: para que lideren en temas de economía, seguridad, relaciones, decisiones importantes... y por supuesto sexo.


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Ago 2022)

Si quieres tener el VPH en boca y lengua hazlo, tb puedes preguntarle a Michael Douglas


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> El intercambio íntimo de fluidos es una de las salsas imprescindibles del sexo. Menudo sexo más pobre si no existe esto.
> 
> Estáis muy equivocados los que decís que el sexo entre hombre y mujer no puede ser equitativo, que es asimétrico por naturaleza. Falso. El sexo es la re-unión entre dos mitades; lo cual, por definición, requiere simetría. No puedes juntar con exactitud dos mitades que no son simétricas. Ese es uno de los problemas del sexo homosexual, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



el clitoris sirve para el orgasmo femenino que es cuando se suelta el ovulo

me lo ha dicho @ATARAXIO 

no hay nada casual en esta puta carcel/vida.


----------



## ugeruge (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## corolaria (6 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> El intercambio íntimo de fluidos es una de las salsas imprescindibles del sexo. Menudo sexo más pobre si no existe esto.
> 
> Estáis muy equivocados los que decís que el sexo entre hombre y mujer no puede ser equitativo, que es asimétrico por naturaleza. Falso. El sexo es la re-unión entre dos mitades; lo cual, por definición, requiere simetría. No puedes juntar con exactitud dos mitades que no son simétricas. Ese es uno de los problemas del sexo homosexual, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...




Confundes simetría con ser complementario. Y a partir de ahí ya no he leido.









Simetría - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Puedes juntar dos formas completamente diferentes y acoplarlas a la perfección.


----------



## .AzaleA. (6 Ago 2022)

ugeruge dijo:


>





_Mejor como lo haría un gatito. xd_





GonX dijo:


> SI totalmente gratis, pero solo si yo quiero mucho hacerlo con el. El precio es simplemente que me atraiga y esté dispuesta, pero eso no significa que sea facil, ni mucho menos. Yo no soy el prototipo de mujer que se aprovecha materialmente de los hombres, busco que me satisfaga su personalidad y conocimiento del mundo, con eso me basta para vivir de forma plena. No necesito mucho dinero para ser feliz, sino estar relacionada con personas sabias, con alta conciencia y experiencias suficientes para afrentar la vida en general.




Hola. Me han gustado tus intervenciones por este hilo macaco, Gonx. Una preguntilla: ¿Te gustan las relaciones a largo plazo, o solamente buscas hombres que te sorprendan?


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2022)

Es una mujer a la que el sexo no le importa nada, no es nada raro.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Ago 2022)

Si alguna forera quiere que le coma el coño hasta desencajarme la mandíbula, que me mande un MP.

(No soy calvo).


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2022)

En la relacion de pareja, el connio no es un premio.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (6 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> el clitoris sirve para el orgasmo femenino que es cuando se suelta el ovulo
> 
> me lo ha dicho @ATARAXIO
> 
> no hay nada casual en esta puta carcel/vida.



El desprendimiento del óvulo nada tiene que ver con el orgasmo en la mujer.

Espero que tu mensaje haya sido una ironía contra Mamarraxio.



corolaria dijo:


> Confundes simetría con ser complementario. Y a partir de ahí ya no he leido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te lo reconozco, llevas razón: has visto un árbol. Por desgracia, no has visto el bosque.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> El desprendimiento del óvulo nada tiene que ver con el orgasmo en la mujer.
> 
> Espero que tu mensaje haya sido una ironía contra Mamarraxio.



no puede ser


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Creo que una es por el virus del papiloma. Hay fotos realmente asquerosas. A saber que mierdas te puedes coger.



Chupar la flora vaginal y llevarte esas bacterias a labios, cavidad bucal, garganta, tiene el riesgo de que esos germenes y microbios no mueran en la mudanza y se hospeden en el lameconos, ocasionando problemas desagradables.

PD- En la antigua Roma bajar al pilon, estaba mal visto, propio de gente de clase baja y sin formacion.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Por desgracia, no has visto el bosque.



Eso es lo que queremos, verle a @GonX el bosque.


----------



## _V_ (6 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Eso es lo que queremos, verle a @GonX el bosque.



Igual te encuentres alimañas que no habías visto en tu vida.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Ago 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Igual te encuentres alimañas que no habías visto en tu vida.



Seguro. Es otra fracasada más como nosotros.
Su última visita fue la de un primo segundo calvo cuando se emborrachó en una boda.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Si quieres tener el VPH en boca y lengua hazlo, tb puedes preguntarle a Michael Douglas



Muchas lesbianas de voz ronca o grave, la tienen asi debido al virus del papiloma humano alojado en las cuerdas vocales.


----------



## corolaria (6 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> La mujer tiene demasiadas inseguridades como para tomar la iniciativa en el ámbito que sea. Por eso necesita a los hombres, en todas las áreas de la vida: para que lideren en temas de economía, seguridad, relaciones, decisiones importantes... y por supuesto sexo.




Hombre, si sólo te relacionas con retrasadas que te adoran y te rien tus ocurrencias y tus gracias de gañán a cambio de un beneficio, pues claro.

¿No serás Pablo Iglesias Turrión de incógnito?


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> _Mejor como lo haría un gatito. xd_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Durante 4 años, de los 16 a los 20, eran rollos amistosos o casuales muy lights y esporadicos. A partir de los 20 ya me quedé solo con unos 5 hasta ahora. Evidentemente eran historias de mas larga durada, pero lo que me motivaba eran ellos personalmente no su situación de planificación economica o profesional.


----------



## Cuqui (6 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Eso es lo que queremos, verle a @GonX el bosque.



Debe de tenerlo plagado de alimañas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Ago 2022)

Yo al principio sí, pero luego como nunca me lo pide lo dejé de hacer.
Aparte la postura que quería ella (tumbada) es incomodísima, así que no hay comida ya.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Durante 4 años, de los 16 a los 20, eran rollos amistosos o casuales muy lights y esporadicos. A partir de los 20 ya me quedé solo con unos 5 hasta ahora. Evidentemente eran historias de mas larga durada, pero lo que me motivaba eran ellos personalmente no su situación de planificación economica o profesional.



O sea que te habrás metido ya unas 25 o 30 pollas distintas como mínimo. 
Buena carrera llevas.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Eso es lo que queremos, verle a @GonX el bosque.



No hay malas yerbas en mi jardín, es una pista de aterrizaje o despegue del avión para coger el vuelo!!


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no creo que el semen sea transmisor de nada.
> lo que transmite es una polla SUCIA.



El semen es el medio de transmisión más conocido del *VIH por vía sexual*. Concretamente, el semen está compuesto por espermatozoides y líquido seminal. Las partículas del virus se encuentran suspendidas en este líquido seminal o incluso pueden adherirse a los espermatozoides.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> El arte del cunnilingus es algo que cualquier mujer puede disfrutar de modo máximo, pero debido a que la mujer es de naturaleza diferente del hombre, no esperéis que a las primeras de cambio os meta el choto en la boca, ni siquiera que os lo pidan explícitamente. No. La mujer es de naturaleza pasiva. No le gusta hacer, sino que le hagan. Por tanto, lo normal es que el hombre tenga que tomar la iniciativa también en este ámbito, que demuestre que le gusta saborear las intimidades femeninas, que no le parece feo, que no huele mal, que no tiene mal sabor, ni que ninguna neurosis femenina de esas existe en realidad.
> 
> La mujer tiene demasiadas inseguridades como para tomar la iniciativa en el ámbito que sea. Por eso necesita a los hombres, en todas las áreas de la vida: para que lideren en temas de economía, seguridad, relaciones, decisiones importantes... y por supuesto sexo.



A la mujer el cunilingus le importa cero pelotero.
Lo de no pedirlo por inseguridad... no me jodas.
Más bien será que siempre quieren que el hombre quiera. Por eso no piden. 

En cualquier caso la sexualidad es para tener hijos, por eso el placer de la mujer es secundario, lo importante es que lubrique y la corrida del hombre.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Muchas lesbianas de voz ronca o grave, la tienen asi debido al virus del papiloma humano alojado en las cuerdas vocales.



Fuente? tus cojones morenos.

Eso es por fumar y beber alcohol.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> O sea que te habrás metido ya unas 25 o 30 pollas distintas como mínimo.
> Buena carrera llevas.



De donde sacas estas cifras???


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> El semen es el medio de transmisión más conocido del *VIH por vía sexual*. Concretamente, el semen está compuesto por espermatozoides y líquido seminal. Las partículas del virus se encuentran suspendidas en este líquido seminal o incluso pueden adherirse a los espermatozoides.



no creo en los viruhs


----------



## Ballenero37 (6 Ago 2022)

Yo acabe asqueado de tanto comer coño y ya nunca mas.
Cuando estaba limpio de recien salida de la ducha bien, pero cuando ya habia orinado alguna vez olvidate, eso da asco, es una mierda. 
A ti que te coman, comer nunca, hazme caso.


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Ago 2022)

Pero que colla de planchabragas y lametampones, los coños NO SE COMEN, es degradar al hombre, no me extraña que las mujeres estén tan subiditas con la de comecoños que hay sueltos, los coños se follan, se rellenan de Lefa Y PUNTO!!!


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> No hay malas yerbas en mi jardín, es una pista de aterrizaje o despegue del avión.



Cessna o Jumbo ???.


----------



## corolaria (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> No hay malas yerbas en mi jardín, es una pista de aterrizaje o despegue del avión.



No tengo ni puta idea de lo que habrás enterrado en tu jardín ni me importa, pero desde luego que no concuerda en absoluto con toda esa baba seudomística que vas dejando por el foro.

Un poco de honestidad y sinceridad contigo misma te vendría bien.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Fuente? tus cojones morenos.
> 
> Eso es por fumar y beber alcohol.



Fuentes medicas, la promiscuidad tiene algunos inconvenientes !!!.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no creo en los viruhs



Si no eres sexualmente activo puedes creer o no creer, pero si te pones a ello, mejor prevenir. No solo por el vih, hay otras guarradas que no te gustaria pillar.. la hepatitis por ejemplo y algunas otras mas.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Si te hace ilusión creer eso por mí bien.
> Contigo no voy a discutir, que me caes bien y te he dado varias veces varios thanks.



¿Pero tú has leído lo que has escrito? Una bravuconada que es más un brindis al sol, una aspiración, una fantasía sexual que tu realidad o la realidad de muchos foreros. Afirmas que 'un hombre no come coño' como si repartieras carnets de hombre, como si fueras tú el que estableciera qué comportamientos son masculinos y aceptables y cuáles no. Ahora resulta que gustarte las mujeres y los coños y hacer cosas divertidas con ellos que no se limiten al polvo conejero no es de hombres. Toma. Me quito el sombrero. Qué argumento, madre mía. Ser hombre es ser agresivo, egoísta, ahí, soltarle el grumo a las perraputas sin contemplaciones, unga, unga. Me cuesta creer que una mujer os aguante esas tonterías a no ser que sean putas y porque cobran por ello. Un hombre inteligente sabe que, cuanto más placer le de a una mujer, más recibirá él también, un quid pro quo bien avenido. Cómele bien el coño que ella te hará buenas limpiezas de sable y todos tan contentos. La gente real está ahí afuera viviendo la vida y disfrutando de lo bueno que tiene mientras en este foro se os va el tiempo en ver quién suelta la mayor bravuconada mientras el resto de macacos le dan zankitos. El odio al coño y a la mujer en este foro es tan intenso que raya, cuando no cae directamente de lleno, en el esperpento. No es normal tanto 'el coño es asqueroso' combinado con tanto mañaco y tanta shemale. Comer coño es de maricones pero comerle el rabo a un shemale es muy de hombres. Los extremos se tocan y, así como el feminismo acaba coqueteando con el lesbianismo, el rollo machito acaba coqueteando con la homosexualidad.

Si te caigo bien me parece estupendo, y si me has dado thanks es porque te ha gustado lo que he escrito, no por hacerme un favor. Eso no te da patente de corso para que comulgue con todo lo que publicas aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea de lo que habrás enterrado en tu jardín ni me importa, pero desde luego que no concuerda en absoluto con toda esa baba seudomística que vas dejando por el foro.
> 
> Un poco de honestidad te vendría bien.



Tienes muy poca imaginación, pero si te molesta leerme ya sabes cual es el botón que te ayude a no ver lo que escribi, escribo y escribiré.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 Ago 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Comer coños es de maricones.



No como abrir hilos de mañacos y de shemales, que eso es muy hetero.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Si no eres sexualmente activo puedes creer o no creer, pero si te pones a ello, mejor prevenir. No solo por el vih, hay otras guarradas que no te gustaria pillar.. la hepatitis por ejemplo y algunas otras mas.



soy sexualmente INACTIVO


----------



## elCañonero (6 Ago 2022)

Los coños están para que otra furcia los chupe mientras tu le metes la poya, y yastá


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> soy sexualmente INACTIVO



Todo es empezar a ponerle ritmo hehe


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no creo que el semen sea transmisor de nada.
> lo que transmite es una polla SUCIA.



El semen puede ser transmisor de enfermedades (HIV, sífilis, hepatitis, clamidia), igual que el flujo vaginal, la sangre, la saliva o la orina. Los fluidos corporales pueden transmitir enfermedades si esa persona tiene en su cuerpo el patógeno que la cause.

Virus de transmisión sexual: relación semen y virus

Lo más conveniente es tomar precauciones, usar condón, no ser demasiado promiscuo y dejar ciertas prácticas para una relación de pareja estable y monógama.


----------



## corolaria (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Tienes muy poca imaginación, pero si te molesta leerme ya sabes cual es el botón que te ayude a no ver lo que escribi, escribo y escribiré.




Esa respuesta sólo significa que no tienes interés alguno en contestar a quien te lleve la contraria, no vaya a ser que te rompa esos argumentos de cincuenta párrafos que usas para no decir nada.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> el clitoris sirve para el orgasmo femenino que es cuando se suelta el ovulo
> 
> me lo ha dicho @ATARAXIO
> 
> no hay nada casual en esta puta carcel/vida.



Te lo ha dicho un virgen esquizofrénico que escribe gilipolleces pseudocientifistas sin base alguna, que va de antropólogo y que sólo se la cuela a ignorantes. Una fuente fiable, sin duda alguna.


----------



## corolaria (6 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> El semen puede ser transmisor de enfermedades (HIV, sífilis, hepatitis, clamidia), igual que el flujo vaginal, la sangre, la saliva o la orina. Los fluidos corporales pueden transmitir enfermedades si esa persona tiene en su cuerpo el patógeno que la cause.
> 
> Virus de transmisión sexual: relación semen y virus
> 
> Lo más conveniente es tomar precauciones, usar condón, no ser demasiado promiscuo y dejar ciertas prácticas para una relación de pareja estable y monógama.



Y esto se lo tienes que explicar a cabestros con 30 años o más encima.

Manda cojones el nivel del foro.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Chupar la flora vaginal y llevarte esas bacterias a labios, cavidad bucal, garganta, tiene el riesgo de que esos germenes y microbios no mueran en la mudanza y se hospeden en el lameconos, ocasionando problemas desagradables.
> 
> PD- En la antigua Roma bajar al pilon, estaba mal visto, propio de gente de clase baja y sin formacion.



Pero sí estaba bien visto rellenarle el culo a un efebo, que es una cosa muy limpita sin bacterias fecales.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Esa respuesta sólo significa que no tienes interés alguno en contestar a quien te lleve la contraria, no vaya a ser que te rompa esos argumentos de cincuenta párrafos que usas para no decir nada.



Pero si te empeñas en afirmar que no hay ningun contenido interesante en mis posts, de que quieres hablar conmigo¿? Necesitas que te confirme lo que no paras de repetirme? Ya he captado lo que piensas, y no voy a participar en esta espiral de desprecio mutuo en nuestras opiniones. Si crees que digo algo sustancial y verdadero espero que te inspire o te sirva para algo, y en caso contrario, pues no te empeñes repetirmelo. Deja de leer mis comentarios, y aqui todos contentos.


----------



## cuñado de bar (6 Ago 2022)

Habláis de pillar de todo por comer coños, cuando la nueva moda es comer ojetes y es de degenerados. Comer coño no es nuevo. Ya se lo comía yo a mi primera novia cuando era un chaval y no pillé nada. Los que hablan de que se la chupen y empotrar, menuda vida sexual de mierda. Lo mejor es que ambos se queden satisfechos y probar nuevas posturas...

Se os olvidaba comentar que hay muchas mujeres clitorianas. Es decir, que sólo tienen orgasmos vía clítoris. Empotrar a estas mujeres, sienten menos por el coño que un maricón con el culo dado de sí.


----------



## Gran Shurmano (6 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Chupar la flora vaginal y llevarte esas bacterias a labios, cavidad bucal, garganta, tiene el riesgo de que esos germenes y microbios no mueran en la mudanza y se hospeden en el lameconos, ocasionando problemas desagradables.
> 
> PD- En la antigua Roma bajar al pilon, estaba mal visto, propio de gente de clase baja y sin formacion.



Pues que sepas que la mayoría de la flora de una mujer sana son lactobacilus, si, como los de los yogures 
Por eso el pH es ácido, lo que mantiene a raya a las Cándidas, que viven naturalmente en todas las mucosas, incluida la del glande y el prepucio. 
Los hongos producidos por tomar antibióticos salen porque se cargan a los germenes buenos, y el resto aprovecha para ocupar su lugar.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Te lo ha dicho un virgen esquizofrénico que escribe gilipolleces pseudocientifistas sin base alguna, que va de antropólogo y que sólo se la cuela a ignorantes. Una fuente fiable, sin duda alguna.



pues a mi me gusta @ATARAXIO  
NO HOMO


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Y esto se lo tienes que explicar a cabestros con 30 años o más encima.
> 
> Manda cojones el nivel del foro.



veras, no me importa mucho esa informacion.
yo tengo que explicar que la tierra no gira que es plana y la gravedad es un timo. 
*a pesar de que las 2 primeras cosas las puedes experimentar por ti misma todos los dias.*

fijate tu.


----------



## corolaria (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Pero si te empeñas en afirmar que no hay ningun contenido interesante en mis posts, de que quieres hablar conmigo¿? Necesitas que te confirme lo que no paras de repetirme? Ya he captado lo que piensas, y no voy a participar en esta espiral de desprecio mutuo en nuestras opiniones. Si crees que digo algo sustancial y verdadero espero que te inspire o te sirva para algo, y en caso contrario, pues no te empeñes repetirmelo. Deja de leer mis comentarios, y aqui todos contentos.



Venga, que sí, que la perra gorda para tí, que es lo único que quieres escuchar.

Y lo de _dejar de leer mis comentarios_, cuando aquí lo único que hacemos todo es leer, es el mayor sinsentido que he leido nunca en el foro.

En cuanto al botón de ignorar, yo tengo el mío y tú el tuyo, así que ya sabes.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Y esto se lo tienes que explicar a cabestros con 30 años o más encima.
> 
> Manda cojones el nivel del foro.



Y todavía presumen de ser la intelectualidad de internet. Patético todo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pues a mi me gusta @ATARAXIO
> NO HOMO



Pues sigues a falsos profetas pero allá tú que ya eres mayorcito, hasta para saber que el semen puede contagiar enfermedades (a no, que eso no lo sabías, normal que seas seguidor de Mamarraxio).


----------



## GT5 (6 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> gustarte las mujeres y los coños



Tú pareces una tía. Oficialmente en el foro no sé si lo eres pero para mí lo eres. Atenta a esto porque seguro no lo sabes: los coños no gusta lamerlos ni tocarlos. Tetas sí, culos sí, muslos sí, labios de la boca sí, lo demás no. 



Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> No como abrir hilos de mañacos y de shemales, que eso es muy hetero.



Tener novia es de maricones. Lo dice el tito Tate y ese ni virgen ni esquizofrénico ni caga wikipediazos soltando majaderías. Si tener novia es de maricas imagina comer coños. 



Furymundo dijo:


> pues a mi me gusta @ATARAXIO
> NO HOMO



MAMARRAXIO es vuestro pastor. Cromosomas no os faltarán.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Pues sigues a falsos profetas pero allá tú que ya eres mayorcito, hasta para saber que el semen puede contagiar enfermedades (a no, que eso no lo sabías, normal que seas seguidor de Mamarraxio).



cuanta IRA.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> cuanta IRA.



Cuánta VERDAD


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Pero sí estaba bien visto rellenarle el culo a un efebo, que es una cosa muy limpita sin bacterias fecales.



La homosexualidad en Roma estaba mal vista, era una sociedad pacata en temas sexuales, algo asi como los EEUU rurales y cristianos, durante la republica romana si dos ciudadanos romanos cometian sodomia eran juzgados y ejecutados, en las legiones, en el ejercito la pena de muerte por sodomia duro mucho mas.

PD- Las orgias y bacanales romanas, son casi todo fantasias de Hollywood.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pues a mi me gusta @ATARAXIO
> NO HOMO



Los mejores loros de toda Galicia !!!.  @ATARAXIO


----------



## corolaria (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> *Pero si te empeñas en afirmar que no hay ningun contenido interesante en mis posts, de que quieres hablar conmigo¿?* Necesitas que te confirme lo que no paras de repetirme? Ya he captado lo que piensas, y no voy a participar en esta espiral de desprecio mutuo en nuestras opiniones. Si crees que digo algo sustancial y verdadero espero que te inspire o te sirva para algo, y en caso contrario, pues no te empeñes repetirmelo. Deja de leer mis comentarios, y aqui todos contentos.



A lo mejor es alguien que quiere sacarte de tu zona de confort, ahí donde pareces dar homilías y sermones en posesión de la verdad mientras te contradices, y llevarte a la tierra de nadie donde se da el debate y la discusión verdadera.

Pero bueno, que aquí todos tenemos nuestros culos y opiniones y nadie está obligado a aguantarlos, ciertamente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> No, lo tiene limpio y huele bien, pero es feo



las vaginas no son así para hacer bonito no para ser lamidas . Tienen esa forma para que salgan los bebés cabezones sin causar desgarros al salir. 

la función de los labios vaginales es poder dilatar la abertura durante el parto y luego volver al sitio. 
Es como un tejido elástico


----------



## skan (6 Ago 2022)

Ella no suele querer, le da vergüenza, entonces ya no insisto.
Y como tampoco me gusta demasiado que me la chupe... pues nada se la meto y punto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pues a mi me gusta @ATARAXIO
> NO HOMO



El origen de ese comportamiento es comprobar a través de las feromonas si la hembra está receptiva. 

El sabor y el olor siguen estando presentes en el deseo sexual aunque ya no se sepan interpretar . Los humanos han cambiado la excitación del olor humano por el olor a perfume que activa las mismas partes del cerebro. ( Por eso los enamorados se regalan perfumes y el recuerdo de ese olor que asocian a la persona les excita ) 

Actualmente es una parafilia de tantas. Las parafilias son educacionales y lo que buscan es alargar la producción de bioquímica relacionada con el sexo puesto que el coito en sí no dura nada .

Demasiado esfuerzo y dedicación para un meneo de 3 minutos , por lo tanto para justificar tanto despliegue se ha inventado toda una panoplia de comportamientos extravagantes que harían avergonzar a nuestros antepasados y a cualquier otra persona normal del planeta. 

Les recuerdo que hasta esta generación degenerada, el sexo era algo que se respetaba y el amor lo hacían los casados a oscuras . Un trámite sin mucho más despliegue. 

El pudor y la compostura en las mujeres las hacia respetables . Cualquier otra cosa era propio de putas o de locas.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (6 Ago 2022)

Únicamente haciendo 69, para que gima mientras la chupa.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> A lo mejor es alguien que quiere sacarte de tu zona de confort, ahí donde pareces dar homilías y sermones en posesión de la verdad mientras te contradices, y llevarte a la tierra de nadie donde se da el debate y la discusión verdadera.



Si no eres un abducido por cualquier imbecilidad a la carta en cualquier rincón del mundo del absurdo, entenderas que la gente que vive segun sus propias reglas y filosofia, tiene mas verdad adquirida de la experiencia que tu en tus sueños de lorito colorao embuchado en esta jaula del desquizio compartido que os alimenta la fantasia de posesión de noseque verdad ultra suprema y absoluta. Yo hablo de experiencias vividas, no en mi imaginación, sino en la vida. Si puedes aceptar que hay gente que exista fuera de tu campo mental de juego, estas preparado para mantener cualquier tipo de conversación adulta. Si solo quieres patalear como un niño comido por la estupidez e insulsa marrullería, deja de martillear tu cruz con preguntas que te desvian del camino de entendimiento de las respuestas. Dicho eso, valora las palabras, las frases, las comas y los puntos (me he olvidado de los acentos) como mas te guste o convenga, yo no impongo ningun discurso a nadie, solo ofrezco una vision singular y particular para que la gente vea que la realidad no es monolitica sino poliedrica, sin necesidad que tengas que participar de ella si no te crees capaz de soportar la locura de una nueva dinamica .

(ESTE TEXTO ES UNA TROLEADA, AUNQUE PAREZCA SERIO NO LO ES) TANTO COMO PARECE )


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Las brujas usaban el palo de la escoba para drogarse por la vagina como ahora se hace con el satisfyer .


https://diariofemenino.com.ar/df/aquelarre-el-feminismo-es-cuestion-de-brujas/ España es el país del mundo donde se venden más succionadores de clítoris . https://www.elmundo.es/economia/2019/11/28/5ddfc1b5fdddff51818b469b.html Lo que están haciendo en España es deconstruir a la mujer como...




www.burbuja.info










Todas las hembras de todas las especies tienen clítoris: estudio con las delfines . Los delfines machos se masturban con el orificio nasal de otros


https://espanol.news/estudio-las-delfines-hembras-tienen-un-clitoris-funcional-por-lo-que-probablemente-disfrutan-del-sexo/ Se sabe que las hembras delfín son muy sociables y se involucran en todo tipo de comportamiento sexual. Además de aparearse con delfines machos, se sabe, por ejemplo, que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



vitales para cualquier melenas

mi preciosa y frondosa melena lisa


----------



## Gorguera (6 Ago 2022)

Rechazo resonante del sexo oral a guenorras===> Zorrauvismo virgendorítico, rayando lo homo, producto de solo tener acceso a mujeres de pago y puercas promiscuas con 100 mil ETS.

Si yo solo pudiera satisfacerme con esquizofrénicas violentas, también rechazaría las mamadas, por miedo a perder mi miembro de un mordisco. Y quizás luego me inventaría alguna excusa majadera de que "no es de hombres recibir una mamada".

Ahora volved a subir el vídeo del negro maricón y medio retrasado balbuceando "NO COMAH CONEJOH A BI BA BU"


----------



## corolaria (6 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Si no eres un abducido por cualquier imbecilidad a la carta en cualquier rincón del mundo del absurdo, entenderas que la gente que vive segun sus propias reglas y filosofia, tiene mas verdad adquirida de la experiencia que tu en tus sueños de lorito colorao embuchado en esta jaula del desquizio compartido que os alimenta la fantasia de posesión de noseque verdad ultra suprema y absoluta. Yo hablo de experiencias vividas, no en mi imaginación, sino en la vida. Si puedes aceptar que hay gente que exista fuera de tu campo mental de juego, estas preparado para mantener cualquier tipo de conversación adulta. Si solo quieres patalear como un niño comido por la estupidez e insulsa marrullería, deja de martillear tu cruz con preguntas que te desvian del camino de entendimiento de las respuestas. Dicho eso, valora las palabras, las frases, las comas y los puntos (me he olvidado de los acentos) como mas te guste o convenga, yo no impongo ningun discurso a nadie, solo ofrezco una vision singular y particular para que la gente vea que la realidad no es monolitica sino poliedrica, sin necesidad que tengas que participar de ella si no te crees capaz de soportar la nueva dinamica.




Coño, lo de lorito colorao me ha gustado. Aquí me han llamado de todo pero nunca eso.

¿Eres así de retorcida y brasas en la vida real?
Es más, ¿tienes el suficiente sentido del humor como para reirte de mí y de ti misma a la vez?

Sé que ambas preguntas te las vas a tomar a mal pero las dos son sinceras.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 Ago 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Tú pareces una tía. Oficialmente en el foro no sé si lo eres pero para mí lo eres. Atenta a esto porque seguro no lo sabes: los coños no gusta lamerlos ni tocarlos. Tetas sí, culos sí, muslos sí, labios de la boca sí, lo demás no.



Tú pareces un imbécil. Oficialmente en el foro no sé si lo eres pero para mí lo eres. Atento a esto porque seguro no lo sabes: a los imbéciles, ni leerlos ni tocarlos ni discutir con ellos.



GT5 dijo:


> *Tener novia es de maricones. *Lo dice el tito Tate y ese ni virgen ni esquizofrénico ni caga wikipediazos soltando majaderías. Si tener novia es de maricas imagina comer coños.



Virgen santa lo que hay que leer.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Coño, lo de lorito colorao me ha gustado. Aquí me han llamado de todo pero nunca eso.
> 
> ¿Eres así de retorcida y brasas en la vida real?
> Es más, ¿tienes el suficiente sentido del humor como para reirte de mí y de ti misma a la vez?
> ...



No .. solo hago eso para que entiendas que nos tenemos que reir de todos y nosotros mismos a la vez, para no comerselo todo como un enfrentamiento continuo.. hay que parar y salir del cuardo para reflexionar sobre cosas diferentes a lo nuestro y yo vacilo un poco en el foro para mostrar vistas en dirección contraria de las afirmaciones que se pican en piedra por aqui cada puto dia. No miento, no invento, pero tampoco me corto porque no me averguenzo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (6 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La homosexualidad en Roma estaba mal vista, era una sociedad pacata en temas sexuales, algo asi como los EEUU rurales y cristianos, durante la republica romana si dos ciudadanos romanos cometian sodomia eran juzgados y ejecutados, en las legiones, en el ejercito la pena de muerte por sodomia duro mucho mas.
> 
> PD- Las orgias y bacanales romanas, son casi todo fantasias de Hollywood.



La homosexualidad en Roma estaba mal vista entre individuos del mismo rango, como has apuntado. Es decir, entre ciudadanos romanos. La homosexualidad como la entendemos hoy, una relación afectiva-sexual entre individuos adultos, sí estaba mal vista (aunque seguro que existiría porque eso lo ha habido siempre). Pero la sodomía con individuos considerados de rango inferior (mujeres y esclavos) no estaba condenado por ley y era muy habitual. Un 'pater familias' podía rellenarle el ano a un esclavo de su propiedad y ir a un burdel de efebos y no pasaba nada. Recuerdo leer una anécdota en un libro de historia que un patricio romano quería practicar el sexo anal con su esposa y ésta y su suegra estaban espantadas. "¡Para qué están entonces los criados!", afirmaban ambas mujeres. Eso sí, siempre daba él, jamás se dejaría penetrar por otro hombre y menos de rango inferior. Es decir, no era tanto el acto en sí lo que resultaba inmoral, sino que no se respetaran la jerarquía y el rango.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> La homosexualidad en Roma estaba mal vista entre individuos del mismo rango, como has apuntado. Es decir, entre ciudadanos romanos. La homosexualidad como la entendemos hoy, una relación afectiva-sexual entre individuos adultos, sí estaba mal vista (aunque seguro que existiría porque eso lo ha habido siempre). Pero la sodomía con individuos considerados de rango inferior (mujeres y esclavos) no estaba condenado por ley y era muy habitual. Un 'pater familias' podía rellenarle el ano a un esclavo de su propiedad y ir a un burdel de efebos y no pasaba nada. Recuerdo leer una anécdota en un libro de historia que un patricio romano quería practicar el sexo anal con su esposa y ésta y su suegra estaban espantadas. "¡Para qué están entonces los criados!", afirmaban ambas mujeres. Eso sí, daba él, jamás se dejaría penetrar por otro hombre y de rango inferior. Es decir, no era tanto el acto en sí lo que resultaba inmoral, sino que no se respetara la jerarquía y el rango.



Los esclavos eran objetos a efectos legales, pero aun asi estaba todo reglamentado, si tenias dos esclavas, una madre y una hija, solo podias tener sexo con una de las dos.


----------



## Gran Shurmano (6 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Ella no suele querer, le da vergüenza, entonces ya no insisto.
> Y como tampoco me gusta demasiado que me la chupe... pues nada se la meto y punto.



Joder, perdona pero que vida sexual más triste.


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Pero si tú no te ries ni te tomas a coña nada, muchacha, ¿pero qué me estás contando, lo mismo que ya he escrito yo?
> 
> Dejémoslo, donde no hay no se puede pedir.
> Y que conste que no me caes mal, al contrario, me gusta leerte (a veces y cuando eres breve), pero ni en una isla desierta nos entenderíamos.



Tranquilo, ya veo que no hablamos el mismo idioma conceptual, pero no pasa nada, no sigas citandome y no tendre que pasarme la tarde intentado explicarte lo que no verias ni en pintura. Que te sea leve la vuelta a tu cueva doritera


----------



## elpesetilla (6 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> La homosexualidad en Roma estaba mal vista entre individuos del mismo rango, como has apuntado. Es decir, entre ciudadanos romanos. La homosexualidad como la entendemos hoy, una relación afectiva-sexual entre individuos adultos, sí estaba mal vista (aunque seguro que existiría porque eso lo ha habido siempre). Pero la sodomía con individuos considerados de rango inferior (mujeres y esclavos) no estaba condenado por ley y era muy habitual. Un 'pater familias' podía rellenarle el ano a un esclavo de su propiedad y ir a un burdel de efebos y no pasaba nada. Recuerdo leer una anécdota en un libro de historia que un patricio romano quería practicar el sexo anal con su esposa y ésta y su suegra estaban espantadas. "¡Para qué están entonces los criados!", afirmaban ambas mujeres. Eso sí, siempre daba él, jamás se dejaría penetrar por otro hombre y menos de rango inferior. Es decir, no era tanto el acto en sí lo que resultaba inmoral, sino que no se respetaran la jerarquía y el rango.




mira si se te pone bien parada para penetrar con tu pene analmente a otro hombre, me da igual que sea del rango que sea es que eres maricon, y punto y para entrar por el garaje tienes que tenerla dura porque aquello aprieta que no veas al principio y si se te pone dura con otro hombre...


----------



## reconvertido (6 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> ¿Pero tú has leído lo que has escrito? Una bravuconada que es más un brindis al sol, una aspiración, una fantasía sexual que tu realidad o la realidad de muchos foreros. Afirmas que 'un hombre no come coño' como si repartieras carnets de hombre, como si fueras tú el que estableciera qué comportamientos son masculinos y aceptables y cuáles no. Ahora resulta que gustarte las mujeres y los coños y hacer cosas divertidas con ellos que no se limiten al polvo conejero no es de hombres. Toma. Me quito el sombrero. Qué argumento, madre mía. Ser hombre es ser agresivo, egoísta, ahí, soltarle el grumo a las perraputas sin contemplaciones, unga, unga. Me cuesta creer que una mujer os aguante esas tonterías a no ser que sean putas y porque cobran por ello. Un hombre inteligente sabe que, cuanto más placer le de a una mujer, más recibirá él también, un quid pro quo bien avenido. Cómele bien el coño que ella te hará buenas limpiezas de sable y todos tan contentos. La gente real está ahí afuera viviendo la vida y disfrutando de lo bueno que tiene mientras en este foro se os va el tiempo en ver quién suelta la mayor bravuconada mientras el resto de macacos le dan zakitos. El odio al coño y a la mujer en este foro es tan intenso que raya, cuando no cae directamente de lleno, en el esperpento. No es normal tanto 'el coño es asqueroso' combinado con tanto mañaco y tanta shemale. Comer coño es de maricones pero comerle el rabo a un shemale es muy de hombres. Los extremos se tocan y, así como el feminismo acaba coqueteando con el lesbianismo, el rollo machito acaba coqueteando con la homosexualidad.
> 
> Si te caigo bien me parece estupendo, y si me has dado thanks es porque te ha gustado lo que he escrito, no por hacerme un favor. Eso no te da patente de corso para que comulgue con todo lo que publicas aquí.
> 
> Un saludo.



Si te caigo bien me parece estupendo, y si me has dado thanks es porque te ha gustado lo que he escrito, no por hacerme un favor. Eso no te da patente de corso para que comulgue con todo lo que publicas aquí.
No es por hacerte un favor.
Era una manera de indicarte que me caías bien (lo que escribes al menos).
Eres una persona que razona (al menos en otros temas) y con vivencias interesantes.


¿Pero tú has leído lo que has escrito? 
Sí, lo he leído.

Una bravuconada que es más un brindis al sol, una aspiración, una fantasía sexual que tu realidad 
No sabes mi realidad, ni pasada ni presente.

o la realidad de muchos foreros. 
Posiblemente.

Afirmas que 'un hombre no come coño' como si repartieras carnets de hombre, como si fueras tú el que estableciera qué comportamientos son masculinos y aceptables y cuáles no. 
¿Acaso han de establecer las mujeres lo que es masculino y adecuado para un hombre?
No, porque eso sería un matriarcado.

Así que sí, presento lo que considero masculino.
¿Existe problema en que los hombres hablemos públicamente de cómo deben portarse el resto de hombres?
¿Se ha censurar a los hombres?
Eso sólo ocurre en los matriarcados misándricos.

Ahora resulta que gustarte las mujeres y los coños y hacer cosas divertidas con ellos 
Cosas asquerosas.


E inadecuadas para un hombre.


que no se limiten al polvo conejero 
Hay muchas cosas divertidas que no es comer coños.
Y hay más tipos de polvo que el polvo conejero.

Ambas cosas te las dejo a tu imaginación, ya que por lo visto, no a tus recuerdos.
Lo siento.

no es de hombres. 
No lo es.

Toma. Me quito el sombrero. Qué argumento, madre mía. 
El tuyo es peor.
Defines como bueno lo que quieres.
Y a partir de ahí "harjumentas".
Que como no hago "lo bueno" entonces soy "malo".

Ser hombre es ser agresivo, 
Sí, que no violento.
Y la agresividad sana (no psicopática, ni patológica) es sana y deseable.
Sobre todo en un hombre.

egoísta, 
Defiendo lo mío, sí.
¿Egoísta?
No, no aplica.
¿O quieres que te comparta porque no eres nada mío a lo que defender egoístamente?

ahí, soltarle el grumo a las perraputas 
Te veo muy versada en el lenguaje burbujista.

sin contemplaciones, 
Sin contemplaciones, cierto.

unga, unga. 
Unga unga.
Makumba makumba.
Unga lele tonga.


Me cuesta creer que una mujer os aguante esas tonterías 
¿Tonterías?
No señorita, comportamiento masculino real, y no feminizado ni emasculado.
Quizás por eso no sólo las "aguantan", sino que las desean, buscan y disfrutan.

No sólo no me aguantan, sino que lo desean, lo buscan, y lo disfrutan.
Y repiten.
Mejor dicho, les hago repetir.
Y siguen volviendo con sonrisa.
Estarán alienadas por algún motivo que no alcanzo a comprender...

a no ser que sean putas y porque cobran por ello. 
Nunca me he ido de putas.
Aunque defienda a los que se van.
Sorpresa.

Lo que pasa es que las mujeres como tú sois muy excesivamente vocales y afeáis públicamente los comportamientos naturales de la mayoría de ellas.
Y no os os los dicen.
Por lo VIOLENTAS que sois.
Si.
Violentas.
Como tú ahora.
Es una violencia social/emocional.
Y estás rebotada porque un hombre se te enfrenta.
Eres VIOLENTA.

Un hombre inteligente sabe que,
¿Quién da carnés de hombre "hintelijente"?
¿Tú acaso?
¿Las mujeres?
¿El hombre "hintelijente" es el que te obedece como un perro faldero?

cuanto más placer le de a una mujer, más recibirá él también, un quid pro quo bien avenido. 
El placer Y SOBRE TODO la satisfacción, tiene muchas caras, no sólo la que tú pontificas que es la única, y sobre todo, la moralmente correcta, aceptable o deseable.
¿Qué te hace suponer que la que está de rodillas en el suelo sujeta por el pelo no recibe placer y quizás más que tú?

Cómele bien el coño 
Ni loco.
De hecho a la mayoría no le agrada un hombre REBAJADO "así" (en zona y en postura física).
Y esa palabra la han usado ellas.
El hombre SE REBAJA SI COME COÑOS.
Dicho por TODAS las mujeres con las que he estado.

que ella te hará buenas limpiezas de sable 
Ya me las hacen.
Sin comer coños.
Pero soy más de "enfundarlo", de "acuchillar".


y todos tan contentos. 
Ahora más contentas todas.

La gente real está ahí afuera viviendo la vida y disfrutando de lo bueno que tiene 
No mientas.
No hay nada real.
No hay nada afuera.
Y la gente sigue llevando majcarilla.
Son gente de mentira.
Son NPCs.

Espera, me llaman de glovo para traerme pizza, helado y doritos, ahora vuelvo.

mientras en este foro se os va el tiempo en ver quién suelta la mayor bravuconada mientras el resto de macacos le dan zakitos. 
Realmente, si miras mis posts, verás que hago hasta análisis matemáticos, con esas cosas llamadas fórmulas y tal.
Bravuconadas las justas.

El odio al coño y a la mujer en este foro 
¿Odio al coño?
No.

¿Odio a la mujer?
Tampoco.

¿O ahora repartes tú los carnés de que es odiar a la mujer y su coño?

es tan intenso que raya, cuando no cae directamente de lleno, en el esperpento. 
El feminismo y la mayor parte de actitudes de las mujeres modernas (postmodernas) es esperpéntico hace años.
Así que lleváis ventaja, de grado y de tiempo.

No es normal tanto 'el coño es asqueroso' 
A veces, querida mía, no hay que interpretar las frases textualmente, sino de manera simbólica.
Asqueroso es lo que se debe evitar.
Si uno debe evitar comer coños (por motivos expuestos anteriormente), se produce el simbolismo-metafórico de "lo que se debe evitar es asqueroso (metafóricamente hablando)".
¿Ya?
Pues ale, una vez aclarado para todos algo que es de sexto u octavo de EGB, siguiente tema entonces.

combinado con tanto mañaco y tanta shemale. 
Sí, a mí esto último también me resulta "curioso" y preocupante.
No comparto gustos por mañacos ni shemales.
Y me resulta perturbadora la obsesión por esos dos conjuntos de seres.
Muy hetero no parece.

Comer coño es de maricones pero comerle el rabo a un shemale es muy de hombres. 
¿Dije que comer un coño era de maricones?
No.
Dije que no era adecuado para un hombre.
No es adecuado, porque no es masculino.
Porque para que un hombre sea hombre, un hombre ha de ser masculino.
Y todo lo que no sea un comportamiento masculino, desvaloriza al hombre, lo desmasculiniza.
Y si no es masculino, no es hombre.
Será hombre moderno (un blandengue, que diría El Fary), tontonial, aliade, pagafanter o algo así.
Si un hombre no es masculino, es un emasculado, y no es un hombre, es un eunuco.

Tampoco verás que haya dicho de comer rabos de shemales.

Los extremos se tocan y
No comprendes ninguno de los dos comportamientos que describes.
Tranquila, te los explico yo.

, así como el feminismo acaba coqueteando con el lesbianismo, 
Error.
El feminismo fue creado por lesbianas.
Para controlar a las mujeres y poderlas cazar.
Y sigue estando controlado por lesbianas.

Por eso el feminismo es una corriente contra el hombre y es misándrico a más no poder.
Son competidoras con el hombre por el mismo recurso, mujeres (además, las jóvenes y bonitas, curioso).

Por eso todas las que estáis imbuidas (o influenciadas) de feminismo, sois misándricas.
Y queréis que el hombre adopte actitudes sexuales de lesbiana (comer coños).

el rollo machito acaba coqueteando con la homosexualidad.
No.
Los machitos son homosexuales que van eso, de machitos.
Quieren dominar a otros hombres.
Que es de lo que va la homosexualidad masculina.
De abuso o ser abusado, de dominio de otros hombres.

El "machito" controla socialmente, porque quiere follar a hombres.

Es decir, tienes invertidas las causalidades de ambas situaciones.
Asignas el origen como la causa, y la consecuencia como el origen.


Un placer la charla señorita.


----------



## CombateLiberal (6 Ago 2022)

Por supuesto. Y el culo también.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (6 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> A la mujer el cunilingus le importa cero pelotero.
> Lo de no pedirlo por inseguridad... no me jodas.
> Más bien será que siempre quieren que el hombre quiera. Por eso no piden.
> 
> En cualquier caso la sexualidad es para tener hijos, por eso el placer de la mujer es secundario, lo importante es que lubrique y la corrida del hombre.



Es una concepción de la sexualidad propia del paleolítico, por no decir de los primates.

Por esa regla de tres, una vez la pareja ha tenido un número de hijos suficiente y la pareja ha alcanzado cierta edad (vamos a decir 30 o 40 años), debería dejar de follar por completo, porque ya ha cumplido su función biológica.

La realidad es que el ser humano es una especie que suele practicar el sexo con el único fin de obtener placer, dejando el fin reproductivo en segundo plano, en momentos muy puntuales. A diferencia de otras especies, que solo copulan en determinadas épocas y en el momento exacto del celo de la hembra. El ser humano no es así.

Oigo los ecos del forero @MAMARRAXIO muy cerca en este hilo...


----------



## GonX (6 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Oichs, ese aire de superioridad te queda divino, juapísima. Espero que tengas alguien esta noche parasalir con él puesto.



Ya te he dicho que mi pensamiento no es deltodo jerarquico, y te aseguro que yo no me creo estar por encima de nadie, solo te digo ya por ultima vez que si no te apetece entender lo que comparto desde mi punto de vista, pues nadie te obliga a aceptarlo.. es que parece que te ofende el solo hecho de que me atreba a abrir la jodida boca. Si no estas dispuesto a conversar en tono amable, bueno, si eres amable, pero almenos cordial, ni aqui ni en una lejana isla, no se a que quieres que nos dediquemos para pasar el rato acalorado que nos queda.. hasta que pares de taldrarme las ideas de mi propia cosecha..


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ago 2022)

Es una pena que un hilo que prometía buenas risas haya acabado ahogado en una ola de amargura, whiskas y ansiolíticos.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (6 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> ¿Pero tú has leído lo que has escrito? Una bravuconada que es más un brindis al sol, una aspiración, una fantasía sexual que tu realidad o la realidad de muchos foreros. Afirmas que 'un hombre no come coño' como si repartieras carnets de hombre, como si fueras tú el que estableciera qué comportamientos son masculinos y aceptables y cuáles no. Ahora resulta que gustarte las mujeres y los coños y hacer cosas divertidas con ellos que no se limiten al polvo conejero no es de hombres. Toma. Me quito el sombrero. Qué argumento, madre mía. Ser hombre es ser agresivo, egoísta, ahí, soltarle el grumo a las perraputas sin contemplaciones, unga, unga. Me cuesta creer que una mujer os aguante esas tonterías a no ser que sean putas y porque cobran por ello. Un hombre inteligente sabe que, cuanto más placer le de a una mujer, más recibirá él también, un quid pro quo bien avenido. Cómele bien el coño que ella te hará buenas limpiezas de sable y todos tan contentos. La gente real está ahí afuera viviendo la vida y disfrutando de lo bueno que tiene mientras en este foro se os va el tiempo en ver quién suelta la mayor bravuconada mientras el resto de macacos le dan zakitos. El odio al coño y a la mujer en este foro es tan intenso que raya, cuando no cae directamente de lleno, en el esperpento. No es normal tanto 'el coño es asqueroso' combinado con tanto mañaco y tanta shemale. Comer coño es de maricones pero comerle el rabo a un shemale es muy de hombres. Los extremos se tocan y, así como el feminismo acaba coqueteando con el lesbianismo, el rollo machito acaba coqueteando con la homosexualidad.
> 
> Si te caigo bien me parece estupendo, y si me has dado thanks es porque te ha gustado lo que he escrito, no por hacerme un favor. Eso no te da patente de corso para que comulgue con todo lo que publicas aquí.
> 
> Un saludo.



Ni caso... Hay una serie de tíos frustrados en el foro que se piensan que por poner bravatas machunas aquí en el foro ya son más que los demás.

Luego habría que verlos cómo interactúan con sus novias, o con las mujeres a las que aspiran que lo sean. Seguro que no van con tantos humos. Dime de qué presumes...

Bueno, es que muchos de ellos son incels, así que partiendo de esa base...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Ago 2022)

Yo para comer el coño tengo que estar enamorado.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (6 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo para comer el coño tengo que estar enamorado.



Es una buena prueba del algodón.


----------



## Cuqui (6 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> mira si se te pone bien parada para penetrar con tu pene analmente a otro hombre, me da igual que sea del rango que sea es que eres maricon, y punto y para entrar por el garaje tienes que tenerla dura porque aquello aprieta que no veas al principio y si se te pone dura con otro hombre...



Olvidate, la entrada es dificil cuando no saben activar la musculatura, y los maricones han de ser expertos en eso.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Es una buena prueba del algodón.



Y sin embargo para hacer un beso negro, no necesito estarlo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Es una concepción de la sexualidad propia del paleolítico, por no decir de los primates.
> 
> Por esa regla de tres, una vez la pareja ha tenido un número de hijos suficiente y la pareja ha alcanzado cierta edad (vamos a decir 30 o 40 años), debería dejar de follar por completo, porque ya ha cumplido su función biológica.
> 
> ...



Es que somos primates, bingo.

El ser humano es como cualquier mamífero.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Ago 2022)

El cunilingus es probablemente la unica practica sexual que deberia evitarse pasada una cierta edad, porque obviamente no es lo mismo comerle el chocho a una mujer todavia de buen ver, que a una ya en decadencia. Por lo tanto mi consejo en este tipo de dilema, es que mejor comerle el coño a tu parienta ahora y que se quede medianamente satisfecha, a que te siga torturando con ese deseo insatisfecho cuando se convierta en una vieja decrepita.


----------



## Cuqui (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la función de los labios vaginales es poder dilatar la abertura durante el parto y luego volver al sitio.
> Es como un tejido elástico



Pero que mierda dices chalado?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Ago 2022)

Suele ser más práctico, eficiente y sencillo usar la mano y los dedos. "No digo ná y lo digo tó". "Quien quiera entender que entienda".


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pero que mierda dices chalado?



para que van a ser sino , pedazo de subnormal ¿ para que un parafílico como tú los chupes ? 

se llaman labios vaginales porque son como los labios de la boca. Abre la boca al máximo y lo entenderás. 

pues imagínate que por tu boca tiene que salir un bebé como esto.


----------



## Cuqui (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> para que van a ser sino , pedazo de subnormal ¿ para que un parafílico como tú los chupes ?
> 
> se llaman labios vaginales porque son como los labios de la boca. Abre la boca al máximo y lo entenderás.
> 
> pues imagínate que por tu boca tiene que salir un bebé como esto.



Tejido adiposo que supone la primera barrera de defensa del coñazo frente a infecciones y que contiene glandulas sudoriparas y lubrificantes, cuya funcion no te explico porque ni las has usado ni las usaras. 

La que tenga el coño tan abierto como tu bocaza no sentira nada ni cuando le metas tu cabezon de mongolico macrocefalico. Cierra el boquino y deja de sembrar el foro de memeces dandotelas de eurudito, membrillo ridiculo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Tejido adiposo que supone la primera barrera de defensa del coñazo frente a infecciones y que contiene glandulas sudoriparas y lubrificantes, cuya funcion no te explico porque ni las has usado ni las usaras.
> 
> La que tenga el coño tan abierto como tu bocaza no sentira nada ni cuando le metas tu cabezon de mongolico macrocefalico. Cierra el boquino y deja de sembrar el foro de memeces dandotelas de eurudito, membrillo ridiculo.



Eres un tonto y te crees cualquier bobada que cuenten en google para la borregada


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Tejido adiposo que supone la primera barrera de defensa del coñazo frente a infecciones y que contiene glandulas sudoriparas y lubrificantes, cuya funcion no te explico porque ni las has usado ni las usaras.
> 
> La que tenga el coño tan abierto como tu bocaza no sentira nada ni cuando le metas tu cabezon de mongolico macrocefalico. Cierra el boquino y deja de sembrar el foro de memeces dandotelas de eurudito, membrillo ridiculo.









__





LOS CELOS son una alarma , una urgencia para extraer el semen del macho anterior que ha copulado con tu pareja . por eso el coito es más vigoroso .


Si cuando vas en el metro y pasa una tía buena con escote y con buenas nalgas se agarra a donde tú estas sentado y te salta un resorte dentro de tí que no puedes dejar de mirarle el trasero, es que eres más animal de lo que tú te crees. y si además estás gordo, como supongo, es que te lanzas a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Todas las hembra de todas las especies sienten un intenso placer orgásmico.
De hecho las vaginas en la mayoría de los casos tienen movimientos internos involuntarios para estimular al pene.
Yeguas , lobas, cabras , elefantas ... todas tienen clítoris. Recuerden que partimos del mismo molde y es hacia la mitad del embarazo cuando los clítoris se convierten en penes y el ovario baja al escroto. Hipospadias y testículos sin descender indican que no se completó el proceso de convertir a la hembra en hombre.
La mente va por otro lado, es una construcción que dependiendo de los casos influye más el comportamiento programado o el aprendido.

EL ORGASMO VIENE DE NUESTROS ANTEPASADOS LOS PECES, QUE PARA QUE LA HEMBRA EXPULSASE LOS HUEVOS DE FORMA SINCRONIZADA CON EL SEMEN DEL MACHO , EL CEREBRO LE ENVIABA LA SEÑAL .

MINUTO 4


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Las vaginas son así para que salgan bebés cabezones , no para que entren penes enormes .

De hecho los toros tienen un pene delgado como una vara y fíjense en la vagina de la vaca !








el pene y la vagina son piezas que encajan para una finalidad fisiológica , que es la extracción del semen del anterior haciendo el vacío.
Los gorilas tienen un pene de 3 centímetros porque en vez de luchar con su pene dentro de las vaginas de las hembras, lucha con sus puños.

Las razas que tienen estos tubos extractores más largos , se debe a que copulan desde atrás y las nalgas de las hembras son mucho más prominentes . por lo tanto la distancia entre la salida de la uretra y la entrada del útero es mucho mayor.

las nalgas grandes asociadas a penes largos , son reservorios de " energía " para épocas de escasez y hambruna , como las jorobas de los camellos.
A su vez sirven de anticonceptivo puesto que las hembras podían modular su postura para facilitar o dificultar la inseminación.

Las hembras humanas tienen una vagina similar a cualquier otra hembra . De hecho todas tienen clítoris : vacas , burras , yeguas , perras , gorilas , chimpancés , ratas ... todas tienen clítoris porque tiene una función biológica .

Las vaginas sanas no huelen mal . El problema de las mujeres occidentales de esta generación es que usan pantalones y no dejan que se airee y acumulan restos de orina . Nada tiene que ver con las feromonas que emiten las hembras y que naturalmente excitan a los machos . Hemos perdido esa capacidad de detectar ese olor y la parte del cerebro encargada de excitarse por el olfato de la hembra en celo , se ha educado para reaccionar con perfumes del corte Inglés.

Las faldas eran precisamente para que esa parte del cuerpo de las hembras humanas pudiese respirar , las bragas ( que es un invento reciente ) tenían agujeritos para facilitar que se airease . Pero tradicionalmente las mujeres no llevaban bragas, por eso llevaban faldas largas . No se llenaban de trapos durante la menstruación sino que corría la sangre por las piernas y durante esos días permanecía en casa o limitaba sus salidas. Pero lo normal es que estuviese embarazada o amamantando a un bebé en ciclos reproductivos constantes , por lo que la regla era algo excepcional.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (6 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Es que somos primates, bingo.
> 
> El ser humano es como cualquier mamífero.



No estoy de acuerdo. El ser humano tiene un desarrollo intelectual y espiritual por encima de cualquier otro animal. Por tanto, no es como cualquier mamífero. Es un mamífero cualitativamente diferente.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (6 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y sin embargo para hacer un beso negro, no necesito estarlo.



Eso ya es vicio, oiga


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es que dice la verdad, aunque sea negro.
> 
> Además, seamos francos, a las mujeres no les gusta.
> Ellas quieren ser empotradas por machos dominantes, no que te pongas ahí a dar lametones como un San Bernardo.



No creo que sea incompatible. Se babea bien, hasta que este caldoso y entra hasta la empuñadura sin resistencia.


----------



## SeñorLobo (7 Ago 2022)

Follarse un coñito que aún está teniendo espasmos y chorrea porque se lo has comido como no se lo ha comido nadie en su vida hasta que ha reventado en toda tu cara, es uno de los placeres de la vida.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Ago 2022)

Polvo conejero manda, betillas.


----------



## FeiJiao (7 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> tecnicamente,
> el problema de los maricas es que correrse donde no se debe genera inmunodeficiencia en el marica pasivo
> y entonces es mas proclive a pillar enfermedades.
> 
> ...



Razones médicas por las que el sexo anal es una mala idea


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El origen de ese comportamiento es comprobar a través de las feromonas si la hembra está receptiva.
> 
> El sabor y el olor siguen estando presentes en el deseo sexual aunque ya no se sepan interpretar . Los humanos han cambiado la excitación del olor humano por el olor a perfume que activa las mismas partes del cerebro. ( Por eso los enamorados se regalan perfumes y el recuerdo de ese olor que asocian a la persona les excita )
> 
> ...



La lujuria, en el marco de la moral sexual, es el deseo sexual desordenado e incontrolado. Existe un sentido no sexual de la lujuria, que se refiere a un deseo apasionado de algo. La lascivia, asimilable a lujuria, es el apetito o deseo excesivo de placeres sexuales

*follar, pelear y comer , son acciones muy parecidas que nos sitúan en el animal que somos. *

Las 3 provocan una explosión de bioquímica en nuestra mente que nos convierte en adictos. 

A la gula y la lujuria habría que añadir la adicción a jugar a la play que viene siendo que es una droga más. 

_- Se llama adicción del latín addictusa una enfermedad crónica y recurrente del cerebro que se caracteriza por una búsqueda patológica de la recompensa o alivio a través del uso de una sustancia u otras acciones. 

- La gula es un apetito excesivo por comida y bebida. El glotón o insaciable es una persona que no tiene medida al comer, ya sea un tipo de comida en particular o comidas y bebidas en general _

No es casualidad que a la gente le guste tanto el marisco, su olor y sabor no sólo activa la parte de la mente relacionada con el apetito por comer sino que se une a lo sexual .

COMER
REPRODUCIRSE 
DEFENDERSE 

Son acciones fundamentales que permiten sobrevivir a los seres vivos y a su especie por eso son recompensadas con la bioquímica.


----------



## Mdutch (7 Ago 2022)

Generalmente prefiero comérselo a que me la coman porque la gran mayoría no me la sabe comer.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (7 Ago 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Generalmente prefiero comérselo a que me la coman porque la gran mayoría no me la sabe comer.



Enséñalas a hacerlo... Es un proceso muy gratificante guiarlas en el camino y ver cómo van aprendiendo las buenas artes. Que además revierte directamente en tu placer.

Nadie nace enseñado.


----------



## calzonazos (7 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Cuanta más tontadas sacadas del porno decís y más bravuconadas de este estilo excretáis, más claro me queda lo vírgenes que sois.



O sea que tu betazo estadounidense come conejo?? cuando el divorcio ?


----------



## calzonazos (7 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Si te caigo bien me parece estupendo, y si me has dado thanks es porque te ha gustado lo que he escrito, no por hacerme un favor. Eso no te da patente de corso para que comulgue con todo lo que publicas aquí.
> No es por hacerte un favor.
> Era una manera de indicarte que me caías bien (lo que escribes al menos).
> Eres una persona que razona (al menos en otros temas) y con vivencias interesantes.
> ...



Touche vaya zasca a esa zorra de @Lemmy es Dios


----------



## Steven Seagull (7 Ago 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Tener novia es de maricones. Lo dice el tito Tate y ese ni virgen ni esquizofrénico ni caga wikipediazos soltando majaderías. *Si tener novia es de maricas imagina comer coños.*



*BRV-TAL*

Se oye a la macacada y a las pibitas rabiar.


----------



## Steven Seagull (7 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es que dice la verdad, aunque sea negro.
> 
> Además, seamos francos, a las mujeres no les gusta.
> *Ellas quieren ser empotradas por machos dominantes, no que te pongas ahí a dar lametones como un San Bernardo.*



Como el betilla de @Knightfall, aunque siendo perrete estatal es comprensible.


----------



## Nuucelar (7 Ago 2022)

Pillo cáncer de sidra con hongos y gonorrea en hilo sifilítico.









Michael Douglas afirma que el sexo oral le provocó el cáncer de garganta


El actor Michael Douglas afirmó por primera vez que el cáncer de garganta que le diagnosticaron hace tres años fue provocado por el sexo oral, según declaró en una entrevista publicada hoy en el diario The Guardian.




www.ultimahora.es













Confirman que el sexo oral provoca cáncer bucal


Según la American Cancer Society, el número de jóvenes afectados por HPV aumentó en los últimos años. Especialistas sostienen que influye el cambio en ciertas prácticas sexuales. La confesión de Michael Douglas




www.infobae.com


----------



## Gorguera (7 Ago 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Pillo cáncer de sidra con hongos y gonorrea en hilo sifilítico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorpresa: Irse con mujeres de pago y con tías promiscuas te puede pegar el HPV, y otras cosas que te hacen propenso a cáncer.

Lamentablemente, un gran porcentaje de los burbujos no tienen acceso a mujeres vírgenes o con poco rodaje, así que tienen que inventarse excusas.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (7 Ago 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Pillo cáncer de sidra con hongos y gonorrea en hilo sifilítico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la promiscuidad lo que provoca enfermedades venéreas, no el sexo oral. 

Sexo oral puede ser simplemente besar a otra mujer en la boca. Si esa mujer es portadora de alguna enfermedad, te la pegará simplemente con un piquito.

Las paginitas católicas con olor a naftalina no me parecen una fuente fiable de información cuando reniegan de prácticas tan escandalosas como pasar la lengua por la rajita de tu mujer  . Buscan desesperadamente aferrarse a un clavo ardiendo para defender que la única práctica decente en la cama es la penetración convencional, a ser posible en una postura que impida vistas demasiado indecorosas. Por ejemplo, la del misionero.

Son tan patéticos vistos desde fuera... No se lo imaginan dentro de su burbuja.


----------



## Knightfall (7 Ago 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Como el betilla de @Knightfall, aunque siendo perrete estatal es comprensible.



Betilla me llama alguien que no ha visto un coño en directo en su vida


----------



## NCB (7 Ago 2022)

El fluido bajinal puede producir ardores de estómago.

Cuidado pues


----------



## sinosuke (7 Ago 2022)

Vurvuja, el foro en que comerle el coño a tu novia es considerado cosa de afeminados y maricas......pero el comerle la tranca a otro maromo es signo de recia camaradería masculina y para nada que seas gay.....












.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las vaginas son así para que salgan bebés cabezones , no para que entren penes enormes .
> 
> De hecho los toros tienen un pene delgado como una vara y fíjense en la vagina de la vaca !


----------



## Elsexy (7 Ago 2022)

Le como el clítoris y le meto algo la lengua aunque no hasta el fondo, y a la muy guarra le encanta. Obviamente está depilado


----------



## FeiJiao (7 Ago 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> ......*pero el comerle la tranca a otro maromo es signo de recia camaradería masculina y para nada que seas gay.....*



En que hilo han dicho eso??


----------



## sinosuke (8 Ago 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> En que hilo han dicho eso??





Lo dirán, lo dirán...tú espera y verás........



.


----------



## GonX (8 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es una pena que un hilo que prometía buenas risas haya acabado ahogado en una ola de amargura, whiskas y ansiolíticos.



El idiota que se ha pasado 10 posts tratando de convencerme de que cierre la boca porque sí, por que a el no le cabe en la cabeza que una pueda defender ideas propias en un foro de internet, sin siquiera demostrar que las puede rebatir, que no entiende el sentido del humor ironico que no sea relatado literalmente y con manual de usuario incluido, y que a la que se queda seco de insultos i formas de desacreditar gratuitamente al oponente sin poderlo anular con su forma de censura aprendida de la incultura de la que ha mamado del entorno que le ha rodeado toda su puta vida, se retira humillantemente dandole a la opción del ignore que no se molestó en apretar desde el principio.... es el que te ha convencido que la que se defiende de semejante monstruosidad e indigencia intelectual solo puede descrivirse como una HISTERICA??¿¿ Y además asumes que pasar por esto me entristece o deprime?? Curioso como os defendeis entre los que menos sabriais sobresalir fuera de este antro de incapacitados sociales. Solo que aunque metais y reforzeis subtilmente vuestras afirmaciones misogenas no queda sin efecto la miseria que propagais por el espiral que os engulle en lugar de poneros en contacto con el mundo compartido por la totalidad de la gente real.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> El idiota que se ha pasado 10 posts tratando de convencerme de que cierre la boca porque sí, por que a el no le cabe en la cabeza que una pueda defender ideas propias en un foro de internet, sin siquiera demostrar que las puede rebatir, que no entiende el sentido del humor ironico que no sea relatado literalmente y con manual de usuario incluido, y que a la que se queda seco de insultos i formas de desacreditar gratuitamente al oponente sin poderlo anular con su forma de censura aprendida de la incultura de la que ha mamado del entorno que le ha rodeado toda su puta vida, se retira humillantemente dandole a la opción del ignore que no se molestó en apretar desde el principio.... es el que te ha convencido que la que se defiende de semejante monstruosidad e indigencia intelectual solo puede descrivirse como una HISTERICA??¿¿ Y además asumes que pasar por esto me entristece o deprime?? Curioso como os defendeis entre los que menos sabriais sobresalir fuera de este antro de incapacitados sociales. Solo que aunque metais y reforzeis subtilmente vuestras afirmaciones misogenas no queda sin efecto la miseria que propagais por el espiral que os engulle en lugar de poneros en contacto con el mundo compartido por la totalidad de la gente real.



Me ha costado bastante leer tu mensaje, no sé si he entendido algo, la verdad. Pero sí que me queda claro que te has enfadado. 
¿No se te ha pasado por la cabeza que puede ser que te estés tomando en serio una chorrada?


----------



## GonX (8 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Me ha costado bastante leer tu mensaje, no sé si he entendido algo, la verdad. Pero sí que me queda claro que te has enfadado.
> ¿No se te ha pasado por la cabeza que puede ser que te estés tomando en serio una chorrada?



No, contestar de forma tajante no significa estar enfadado, no es lo mismo, a veces en foros publicos hay que dejar los puntos claros, o en conversaciones privadas también.. pero se puede polemizar sin anular, faltar al respeto o insultar o cabrearse con nadie. Yo al contrario vengo aqui a pasarmelo bien, y en conreto en este hilo lo he hecho, yendo un poco a contra corriente de las opiniones generales que se refuerzan repetitivamente por el credo de la burbuja que esta instalada en la consciencia colectiva compartida por muchos foreros que escriben sobre estos temas cada dia. Pero me ha parecido entender que insinuabas que me habia quedado traumatizada y que habia tenido un brote histerico por discutir con alguien que no me entendia y en lugar de preguntarme de que iba lo que decia, pretendia que me callara porque le molestaba solo el hecho de que posteara algo que el no compartia ni aprovaba. Es una chorrada, sobretodo si la dice alguien cualquiera, pero lo siento a ti no podia dejar pasartela


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Ago 2022)

Bueno, me alegro de que te hayas divertido en el hilo, que es para lo que son.
No sé si te has dado cuenta, pero se han abierto unos cuantos hilos-cebo más, pero claro, no llegan a 16 páginas sin "participación" 

Sólo hay que tomarse en serio las cosas serias.

P.S.: yo me he descojonado con un dibujo que puso @Vorsicht de 2 dándose "la mano", pensaba que había sido en este hilo, pero no lo encuentro...


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Bueno, me alegro de que te hayas divertido en el hilo, que es para lo que son.
> No sé si te has dado cuenta, pero se han abierto unos cuantos hilos-cebo más, pero claro, no llegan a 16 páginas sin "participación"
> 
> Sólo hay que tomarse en serio las cosas serias.
> ...



Yo!? Pues goder no me acuerdo! Pero ando muy mal dela cabeza!


----------



## NCB (8 Ago 2022)

Joder qué tía más borde y desagradable la Gonx esta, como para encima tener que comerle el conio!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Yo!? Pues goder no me acuerdo! Pero ando muy mal dela cabeza!



Sí, eran dos dándose la mano y "entrelazándose" los miembros...muy descojonante las caras. Así como hecho con Paint...no lo encuentro.


----------



## GonX (9 Ago 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Joder qué tía más borde y desagradable la Gonx esta, como para encima tener que comerle el conio!!



Seguro que no tendriamos los alientos compatibles, no dejaria que te acercases a mas de 3 metros porque ni de la cabeza a los pies encajariamos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Ago 2022)

- qué tía más borde y desagradable 
- no dejaria que te acercases a mas de 3 metros


----------



## Vorsicht (9 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sí, eran dos dándose la mano y "entrelazándose" los miembros...muy descojonante las caras. Así como hecho con Paint...no lo encuentro.





sinosuke dijo:


> Vurvuja, el foro en que comerle el coño a tu novia es considerado cosa de afeminados y maricas......pero el comerle la tranca a otro maromo es signo de recia camaradería masculina y para nada que seas gay.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este, pero lo ha puesto el fenómeno de @sinosuke , no yo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Este, pero lo ha puesto el fenómeno de @sinosuke , no yo.



Vaya lío que me he montado, misterio resuelto.

Todo el crédito a @sinosuke

Coño, si hasta estaba en la misma página, un poco más arriba...con razón no lo encontraba.


----------



## NCB (9 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> - qué tía más borde y desagradable
> - no dejaria que te acercases a mas de 3 metros



Y va la poota y me hignora LOOOOOL

Como si eso cambiase algo el tema, DESAGRADABLE Y MONGOLA


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 Ago 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Y va la poota y me hignora LOOOOOL
> 
> Como si eso cambiase algo el tema, DESAGRADABLE Y MONGOLA



Qué os gusta insultar en este foro


----------



## GonX (10 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Qué os gusta insultar en este foro



Por ahi andan los tiros.. los que insultan y los que les besan el culo por insultar. Es una cadena de pezes que se muerda la cola.. y de ahi no saldran nunca jamas!!


----------



## calzonazos (10 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Por ahi andan los tiros.. los que insultan y los que les besan el culo por insultar. Es una cadena de pezes que se muerda la cola.. y de ahi no saldran nunca jamas!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151389



Caes muy mal, tu la monger de @LetalFantasy, la sabidonda parasitausanos de @Lemmy es Dios o nuestra psicopata preferida @Ratona001 de todas las foreras la unica que me cae bien es @Lenina, os recomiendo otros foros como este









Salud, Psicología y Sexualidad


Hablemos de nuestra salud, consejos médicos, consultorio sentimental, preocupaciones con los hijos, bienvenido un nuevo bebe a casa, la sexualidad y mucho mas.




www.cotilleando.com





Cada dia soy mas misogino me dais autentico asco y sopor, nunca debisteis salir de la cocina, pero el péndulo esta girando y mira que hay tontos y tontos y tontos pero ya la verdad esta ahi, cuando dicho péndulo haya girado estare con mi novia comiendo palomitas.


----------



## Falcatón (10 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ellas quieren ser empotradas por machos dominantes, no que te pongas ahí a dar lametones como un San Bernardo.



Eso piensas hasta que ves que pegan saltitos previos, dan estertores y se quedan con la espalda arqueada apoyando en el colchón sólo la nuca y el culo con los ojos en blanco. Eso es que eres un torpe y no quieren repetir contigo la triste experiencia.


----------



## GonX (10 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Caes muy mal, tu la monger de @LetalFantasy, la sabidonda parasitausanos de @Lemmy es Dios o nuestra psicopata preferida @Ratona001 de todas las foreras la unica que me cae bien es @Lenina, os recomiendo otros foros como este
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uff no veas el peso que me quito de encima, lo ultimo en que pienso es estar al nivel de un tio como tu, que lame el ojete de los burbujos que insultan a las tias solo por expresarse y ser como quieren ser, mas allá del binomio tragar y callar, al gosto de los gilipollas misogenos que las repudian al tropezarse con ellas en cualquier rincon de la jaleria de cuevas de la interec, y que solo admiten al club del relato dominante a Lennina, que reafirma en su vida el patron con el que humedecen sus pantalones al dormir. Al ignore, tu y yo no tenemos nada mas que decirnos por aqui.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Uff no veas el peso que me quito de encima, lo ultimo en que pienso es estar al nivel de un tio como tu, que lame el ojete de los burbujos que insultan a las tias solo por expresarse y ser como quieren ser, mas allá del binomio tragar y callar, al gosto de los gilipollas misogenos que las repudian al tropezarse con ellas en cualquier rincon de la jaleria de cuevas de la interec, y que solo admiten al club del relato dominante a Lennina, que reafirma en su vida el patron con el que humedecen sus pantalones al dormir. Al ignore, tu y yo no tenemos nada mas que decirnos por aqui.



Lenina es un tío. Me apuesto dinero.


----------



## Lenina (10 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Lenina es un tío. Me apuesto dinero.



¿Cuánto? Porque si la cifra es interesante, empezamos a hablar...


----------



## calzonazos (10 Ago 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> ¿Cuánto? Porque si la cifra es interesante, empezamos a hablar...



Ni caso a esa parasiteusanos, es incapaz de entender que hay gente feliz sirviendo a su familia y marido en vez de esclavizada por un jefe, lo cual la hace retrasada, usted y yo sabemos del chollo que es estar en casa cuidando de los tuyos en vez de trabajar 10 horas diarias por 1209 euros


----------



## Lenina (10 Ago 2022)

Quita, quita. Ser hombre es muy cansado. Prefiero con mucho ser la consentida de un hombre. Pero de uno solo.


----------



## Cuqui (10 Ago 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> ¿Cuánto? Porque si la cifra es interesante, empezamos a hablar...



Me pido ser juez.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (10 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Caes muy mal, tu la monger de @LetalFantasy, la sabidonda parasitausanos de @Lemmy es Dios o nuestra psicopata preferida @Ratona001 de todas las foreras la unica que me cae bien es @Lenina, os recomiendo otros foros como este
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Lenina es un tío. Me apuesto dinero.



Yo no sé si Lenina es hombre o mujer. Lo que sé es que es muy inteligente. Está bastante por encima del nivel medio del foro, y no digamos de la sociedad.

A mí me cae bien porque es de la vieja escuela, es ingeniosa (virtud escasa), y aparte de ser inteligente también es sabia. Esa sabiduría que intuitivamente lleva dentro cualquier mujer, solo que actualmente muchas mujeres por culpa del feminismo tienen esa intuición embotada y anulada.

Ningún hombre, en el fondo, quiere una mujer para competir con ella, ni enfrentarse a ella, ni rivalizar con ella. Un hombre compite contra otro hombre. Un hombre normal lo que quiere es una mujer dócil y lo haga sentir bien, a gusto, en armonía.

Lo que las mujeres sabias saben es que, como dice el Tao, *cuando la mujer se somete al varón, en realidad lo vence. *

Daos cuenta de una cosa: en solo un puñado de posts ya ha aflorado la rivalidad femenina (tres foreras contra Lenina) y dos foreros (Calzonazos y yo) hemos expresado nuestro aprecio por ella. Conclusión probable: Lenina es mujer de las de verdad, de esas con vulva.


----------



## Lenina (10 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Yo no sé si Lenina es hombre o mujer. Lo que sé es que es muy inteligente. Está bastante por encima del nivel medio del foro, y no digamos de la sociedad.
> 
> A mí me cae bien porque es de la vieja escuela, es ingeniosa (virtud escasa), y aparte de ser inteligente también es sabia. Esa sabiduría que intuitivamente lleva dentro cualquier mujer, solo que actualmente muchas mujeres por culpa del feminismo tienen esa intuición embotada y anulada.
> 
> ...



Estaba escribiendo un mensaje calcado al suyo. Me ha ahorrado la faena. Muchas gracias por su bonito post.


----------



## corolaria (10 Ago 2022)

Desde la celda del ignore, donde ya he perdido varios kilos del disgusto, a mí la señora Gonx me recuerda demasiado, por su forma de escribir y actitud prepotente, a la desaparecida hada de la noche aquella que hacía tijeritas con la Lisbón, otra pedorra que no soporta que la lleven la contraria.

Lenina, sea lo que sea y sin necesidad de adscribirse a su forma de ver la vida (porque para eso es la suya y esto no es una secta para todos), escribe y razona de puta madre, lo cual no es poco para este foro.


----------



## calzonazos (10 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Yo no sé si Lenina es hombre o mujer. Lo que sé es que es muy inteligente. Está bastante por encima del nivel medio del foro, y no digamos de la sociedad.
> 
> A mí me cae bien porque es de la vieja escuela, es ingeniosa (virtud escasa), y aparte de ser inteligente también es sabia. Esa sabiduría que intuitivamente lleva dentro cualquier mujer, solo que actualmente muchas mujeres por culpa del feminismo tienen esa intuición embotada y anulada.
> 
> ...



@Lenina es mucho mas lista que esas otras foreras estupidas, porque sabe aparcar su instinto hipergamico y hacer lo que es mejor para lenina, el resto son incapaces de abandonar sus instintos y asi acaban con 40 años tomando ansiolíticos y con una carrera profesional que es ser cajera de supermercado, administrativa en empresa paco s.a etc etc etc


----------



## Desdemocratícese (10 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> @Lenina es mucho mas lista que esas otras foreras estupidas, porque sabe aparcar su instinto hipergamico y hacer lo que es mejor para lenina, el resto son incapaces de abandonar sus instintos y asi acaban con 40 años tomando ansiolíticos y con una carrera profesional que es ser cajera de supermercado, administrativa en empresa paco s.a etc etc etc



Sus instintos... Es que ni siquiera la mujer feminista llega a eso. El feminismo va contra la esencia de la mujer, porque el feminismo se empeña en que las mujeres deben adoptar el mismo comportamiento, valores y hábitos que los hombres. Empezaron poniéndoles pantalones y animándolas a beber y fumar en los años 70, y poco a poco han ido masculinizándolas más y más, hasta llegar al machete al machote de ahora.

En la mujer feminista hay un conflicto esencial entre:

a) Sus instintos naturales, que la empujan a acoplarse con un hombre, someterse a él, y tener hijos.
b) Su ideología, adoptada por la educación recibida, que le dicen que no necesita a un hombre para ser feliz, que si se va con un hombre, tenga cuidado de no someterse a él, y que los hijos son una opción, que tampoco hacen falta.

La mujer moderna vive en estados de ansiedad, depresión, melancolía e insatisfacción por esto: porque hay un conflicto interior entre su corazón y su cabeza. Por desgracia, pocas llegan a darse cuenta de ello.


----------



## calzonazos (10 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Sus instintos... Es que ni siquiera la mujer feminista llega a eso. El feminismo va contra la esencia de la mujer, porque el feminismo se empeña en que las mujeres deben adoptar el mismo comportamiento, valores y hábitos que los hombres. Empezaron poniéndoles pantalones y animándolas a beber y fumar en los años 70, y poco a poco han ido masculinizándolas más y más, hasta llegar al machete al machote de ahora.
> 
> En la mujer feminista hay un conflicto esencial entre:
> 
> ...



me refiero su instinto hipergamico, probabemente e 99% de las mujeres de este foro hubieran rechazado a su marido por ser bajito y no ser un tio fisicamente de minimo 8, ademas que tenia 20 o 21 años, no es epoca de tener hijos, es epoca de divertirse, comer un rabo hoy otro dentro de una semana, viajecito, compras etc etc


----------



## Lenina (10 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> me refiero su instinto hipergamico, probabemente e 99% de las mujeres de este foro hubieran rechazado a su marido por ser bajito y no ser un tio fisicamente de minimo 8, ademas que tenia 20 o 21 años, no es epoca de tener hijos, es epoca de divertirse, comer un rabo hoy otro dentro de una semana, viajecito, compras etc etc



16 añitos tenía. Y por mil vidas que viviera, lo volvería a escoger en todas.


----------



## calzonazos (10 Ago 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> 16 añitos tenía. Y por mil vidas que viviera, lo volvería a escoger en todas.



menuda bicha, manipulando a un adolescente totalmente salido     que mala


----------



## Lenina (10 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> menuda bicha, manipulando a un adolescente totalmente salido     que mala



16 años yo, el 21. Pero sí, igual de adolescente e igual de salido


----------



## calzonazos (10 Ago 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> 16 años yo, el 21. Pero sí, igual de adolescente e igual de salido



por cierto volviendo al tema de OP, tu marido te come el chichi??


dice mi novia que ocultas o mientes dice que no cuadra tu historia perfecta de tu matrimonio, estas mujeres que desconfiadas son


----------



## ¿Qué? (10 Ago 2022)

La última vez que comi un coño pille una laringitis.

Nunca mais


----------



## Lenina (10 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> por cierto volviendo al tema de OP, tu marido te come el chichi??
> 
> 
> dice mi novia que ocultas o mientes dice que no cuadra tu historia perfecta de tu matrimonio, estas mujeres que desconfiadas son



Joer, no lo pilláis.

Mi matrimonio no es perfecto. Para nada. Mi marido y yo nos enfadamos, nos chinamos, tenemos nuestras mierdas, como todos. Nos queremos, eso es verdad, nos respetamos, y siempre existe la buena voluntad por parte de ambos de arreglar las cosas. Mantenemos una dinámica sana de procurar complacer al otro, porque sabemos que existe reciprocidad. Tenemos a raya el instinto de hacer daño al otro cuando estamos heridos, porque no funciona. Nunca funciona. Hay líneas que no se pueden cruzar, y hay palabras que no se pueden decir, porque una vez cruzadas y dichas, siempre estarán allí en el medio de la relación. 

Somos románticos en el buen sentido. No me hago ilusiones de creer que somos almas gemelas unidas por el hado. La verdad, la cruda verdad, es que fue el cualquiera del entorno que cuadraba con mi sentido de la seriedad y de ver al mundo, y yo era una chorti de buen ver con un buen par de razones y buena actitud. Nada más y nada menos. Lo importante es lo que construyes después. Lo romántico es dedicar dos horas en la cocina para que se relama. Lo romántico es echar horas extras para irte de vacaciones con tu señora. Lo romántico es aguantarse todos los días y agradecer las pequeñas inconveniencias de la vida en común, porque sabes de sobra que te compensa. Mi vida es anodina y normal. Lo extraordinario es que ambos estemos complacidos con nuestra calma chicha.


----------



## calzonazos (10 Ago 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Joer, no lo pilláis.
> 
> Mi matrimonio no es perfecto. Para nada. Mi marido y yo nos enfadamos, nos chinamos, tenemos nuestras mierdas, como todos. Nos queremos, eso es verdad, nos respetamos, y siempre existe la buena voluntad por parte de ambos de arreglar las cosas. Mantenemos una dinámica sana de procurar complacer al otro, porque sabemos que existe reciprocidad. Tenemos a raya el instinto de hacer daño al otro cuando estamos heridos, porque no funciona. Nunca funciona. Hay líneas que no se pueden cruzar, y hay palabras que no se pueden decir, porque una vez cruzadas y dichas, siempre estarán allí en el medio de la relación.
> 
> Somos románticos en el buen sentido. No me hago ilusiones de creer que somos almas gemelas unidas por el hado. La verdad, la cruda verdad, es que fue el cualquiera del entorno que cuadraba con mi sentido de la seriedad y de ver al mundo, y yo era una chorti de buen ver con un buen par de razones y buena actitud. Nada más y nada menos. Lo importante es lo que construyes después. Lo romántico es dedicar dos horas en la cocina para que se relama. Lo romántico es echar horas extras para irte de vacaciones con tu señora. Lo romántico es aguantarse todos los días y agradecer las pequeñas inconveniencias de la vida en común, porque sabes de sobra que te compensa. Mi vida es anodina y normal. Lo extraordinario es que ambos estemos complacidos con nuestra calma chicha.



Ok, pero te lo come o no?


----------



## Lenina (10 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Ok, pero te lo come o no?



Como San Bernardo bebiendo en cubo de hierro...


----------



## Falcatón (10 Ago 2022)

Hasta que te sale una de esas del squirting y te deja la cara y la boca llena de un líquido salado asqueroso. No me creo que sea otra cosa mas que orina porque no hay ningún depósito o glándula en el cuerpo femenino que acumule toda esa cantidad de líquido, salvo la vejiga urinaria.

Sí, me pasó con una chica y varias veces, le decía que se contuviera pero naranjas de la China. Era portuguesa, por cierto.









'Squirting': todo lo que necesitas saber sobre el gran misterio del orgasmo femenino


Está de moda, y no hay más que echar un vistazo a cualquier buscador porno para darse cuenta. El "squirting" se ha convertido en un fetiche importante




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Desdemocratícese (10 Ago 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Joer, no lo pilláis.
> 
> Mi matrimonio no es perfecto. Para nada. Mi marido y yo nos enfadamos, nos chinamos, tenemos nuestras mierdas, como todos. Nos queremos, eso es verdad, nos respetamos, y siempre existe la buena voluntad por parte de ambos de arreglar las cosas. Mantenemos una dinámica sana de procurar complacer al otro, porque sabemos que existe reciprocidad. Tenemos a raya el instinto de hacer daño al otro cuando estamos heridos, porque no funciona. Nunca funciona. Hay líneas que no se pueden cruzar, y hay palabras que no se pueden decir, porque una vez cruzadas y dichas, siempre estarán allí en el medio de la relación.
> 
> Somos románticos en el buen sentido. No me hago ilusiones de creer que somos almas gemelas unidas por el hado. La verdad, la cruda verdad, es que fue el cualquiera del entorno que cuadraba con mi sentido de la seriedad y de ver al mundo, y yo era una chorti de buen ver con un buen par de razones y buena actitud. Nada más y nada menos. Lo importante es lo que construyes después. Lo romántico es dedicar dos horas en la cocina para que se relama. Lo romántico es echar horas extras para irte de vacaciones con tu señora. Lo romántico es aguantarse todos los días y agradecer las pequeñas inconveniencias de la vida en común, porque sabes de sobra que te compensa. Mi vida es anodina y normal. Lo extraordinario es que ambos estemos complacidos con nuestra calma chicha.



Qué bueno. Esta vez siento que me has calcado tú las ideas. 

Este mensaje tendría que entrar como materia obligatoria de examen para todos los jóvenes de 16 años que estén terminando la ESO.


----------



## Cuqui (10 Ago 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> y yo era una chorti de buen ver *con un buen par de razones* y buena actitud.



Basta ya!!!


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ago 2022)

No nos has enviado foto para que juzguemos sabiamente si es tan asqueroso como dices. No hace falta de su dni.

Ya te dijimos que cuanto mas asquerosa es la vulva de una mujer mas razones para serle fidel.  

En cuanto a lo otro no puede haber dar sin tomar, o dicho de otra manera( "*quid pro quo*") -mal usado- es un "do ut des" la justa reciprocidad, en igualdad simétrica, el justo centro, el ideal equilibrio, fuera de él, no hay felicidad ni paz, ni sosiego ni apacibilidad.

Si no se lo comes, le ocasionarás una insatisfacción psiquica fácilmente, a poco que sea proclive a tal elemental práctica.

Tienes que ser necesariamente un trol.


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Ago 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Eso piensas hasta que ves que pegan saltitos previos, dan estertores y se quedan con la espalda arqueada apoyando en el colchón sólo la cabeza y el culo con los ojos en blanco. Eso es que eres un torpe y no quieren repetir contigo la triste experiencia.



Hasta que te suelten una tronada apestosa en todos los hocicos...


----------



## Desdemocratícese (10 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No nos has enviado foto para que juzguemos sabiamente si es tan asqueroso como dices. No hace falta de su dni.
> 
> Ya te dijimos que cuanto mas asquerosa es la vulva de una mujer mas razones para serle fidel.
> 
> ...



Quid pro quo no significa eso, pero bueno.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Quid pro quo no significa eso, pero bueno.



Sensu lato. Pondero tu magnanimidad. Ni me has llamado capullo.

Tienes toda la razon. Debo cambiarlo por un do ut des. Hoy me voy a la cama aprendiendo algo. Gracias sinceras


----------



## Desdemocratícese (10 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Sensu lato. Pondero tu magnanimidad.
> 
> Tienes toda la razon. Debo cambiarlo por un do ut des. Hoy me voy a la cama aprendiendo algo. Gracias



Aplaudo tu disposición y voluntad de aprender, no es lo habitual. La gente inferior se enroca en sus errores.

Nadie es infalible.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Ago 2022)

Nunca. Me da asco


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Ago 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Eso piensas hasta que ves que pegan saltitos previos, dan estertores y se quedan con la espalda arqueada apoyando en el colchón sólo la cabeza y el culo con los ojos en blanco. Eso es que eres un torpe y no quieren repetir contigo la triste experiencia.



Yo siempre fui con buena voluntad y todas las ganas del mundo.

Pero sí que no se me debe dar bien, porque un día que iba a ello mi novieta me enganchó la cara y fue como un "tú a lo tuyo". 
Entonces me di cuenta de que los solos de harmónica seguramente no son lo mío, porque ni siquiera me gustan especialmente.
Lo mío es el bajo, mantener un pulso consistente e implacable, perfectamente incrustado en la batería.

Añado en mi defensa que sospecho que lo que pasaba es que no le gustaba el sabor, que luego lógicamente se comparte al besarse. En cualquier caso, yo me sentí liberado de la obligación de tocar blues y me centré en crujir vértebras lumbares.


----------



## OtroCONSPIRANOICO (10 Ago 2022)

EL HILO QUE SOLUCIONÓ LA HAMBRUNA DE LA A2030

Este hilo da para un buen análisis antropológico sobre la población de este foro.

Tal vez sean las diferencias generacionales, o tal vez no. Muchas de las opiniones plasmadas en este hilo si no son de usuarios que tienen más de 50 años son de un virgendoritismo y un nuncafollismo extremo. Nuncafollismo que podría ser la razón de la persistente rabia y bilis que intoxica todos los hilos serios del floro (que para eso sí vale, o debería); donde debería haber análisis de información e intercambios datos y de opiniones argumentadas solo se ve a pro-chinos o pro-taiwaneses (aplíquese el simil al resto de polarizaciones, ucro-rusas, vacunatis-novacs, izq-der, etc).
Tesis antropológica: Si la peña follase más jodería menos. Entiendiéndose el follar como una interacción entre dos personas que se desean, no un intercambio mercantil de puteros o cazadoras de nóminas, u otras interacciones sujeto-objeto.


Ya que leo vuestras preferencias, os pondré la mía: No tengo pudores ni ascos con una persona que me guste. Y no tengo relaciones sexuales con quien no me guste. Salvo la scatofilia que tanto atrae a algunos foreros que dirán que comerse un coño es repulsivo.
Para cuestiones ideológicas de por medio: el sexo oral no implica necesariamente dominación o sumisión.
Satisfacer sexualmente a una mujer tampoco lo implica, de hecho, no satisfacerla es más síntoma de incapacidad que de grandeza.
Y de paso alegaré que provocar orgasmos es glorioso, en cualquiera de sus variantes, sobre todo en la variante de que no puede más pero quiere más y va a tener mucho mucho más.

Dicho lo cual, soy joven, me cuido y me relaciono con chicas de condición similar. No sé cómo será la historia entre cincuentones de cuerpos deformes, en ese caso mi opinión y mi sexualidad tal vez fueran muy distintas.
Y por si alguien se ha dado por aludido añadiré esto por si le hace sentir mejor: El sexo no lo es todo, y menos a ciertas edades, lo importante es querer a alguien y que ese alguien te quiera, y eso puedes conseguirlo a cualquier edad.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (10 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo siempre fui con buena voluntad y todas las ganas del mundo.
> 
> Pero sí que no se me debe dar bien, porque un día que iba a ello mi novieta me enganchó la cara y fue como un "tú a lo tuyo".
> Entonces me di cuenta de que los solos de harmónica seguramente no son lo mío, porque ni siquiera me gustan especialmente.
> ...



Es un arte lleno de sutilezas, tanto físicas como psicológicas. Quizá ella pensara que lo hacías por compromiso, por agradar, no porque te gustara hacerlo demasiado (tú mismo lo reconoces. Las mujeres captan todo). Quizá pensara que lo hacías porque a cambio tú esperabas que te devolviera el favor, y entonces ya no se sentía cómoda... Lo del pudor también existe. Hay mujeres que piensan que tienen el coño feo, o que huele mal, o que tiene mal sabor, o cualquier cosa, y entonces ya no se sienten cómodas. La mujer es insegura por naturaleza acerca de sus partes íntimas, y es tarea del hombre elogiarla en todas sus partes y hacer que se sienta bien sobre su cuerpo entero.

A mí me ha ocurrido, de estar con mujeres con cuerpos muy bonitos estéticamente, pero psicológicamente ellas no tenían seguridad en sí mismas. Se figuraban que tenían tripa, que las nalgas no eran perfectas, que el chichi no era estético... Todo puras inseguridades sin fundamento.

La sexualidad de la mujer es como una planta: hay que cuidarla, elogiarla y nutrirla para que florezca. La planta necesita agua y nutrientes; la mujer, sobre todo, necesita cariño, amor y entrega. Hasta una mujer fea se puede poner bastante guapa y radiante cuando es amada y se siente realizada.

A algunos puede que les suene ñoño, pero es la pura realidad.

Si de verdad el problema fuera la técnica lingüística, eso tiene fácil arreglo: dejarla a ella que ejecute los movimientos, para que controle los ángulos, la presión, el ritmo, como a ella más le guste.

Las sensaciones que dan una boca húmeda y una lengua firme pero suave no las da ninguna otra parte del cuerpo, ni siquiera la vagina. Perderse eso es perderse una parte importante del sexo.

Y eso ocurre tanto en mujeres como en hombres. También sé de casos de hombres que no les gusta que se la chupen, por algún tipo de bloqueo psicológico (quizá miedo o vergüenza a "desnudarse" totalmente, miedo a entregarte al otro, miedo a la vulnerabilidad...).


----------



## GonX (20 Ago 2022)

Venga animos a los que hacen asco a lamer el coño a una tia, mirad esto
y quitaos ya todas las manias hombretones!!!


----------



## EGO (20 Ago 2022)

Claro, el sexo oral....

Los 2 paquetes de tabaco diarios e ingentes cantidades de alcohol y drogas no tuvieron nada que ver en esos canceres.

El VPH lleva con nosotros desde el principio de los tiempos,pero habia que poner el grito en el cielo para endosarles vacunas a los goyim con la excusa de que sino pillaran cancer.









La vacuna contra el VPH: Sus efectos dañinos son mayores que sus beneficios - Las2orillas.co


“Yo siento los síntomas, entonces eso cómo va a ser psicológico”. Valentina, 13 años de edad En el III Simposio Colombiano de Autoinmunidad, patrocinado




www.las2orillas.co


----------



## SexyVIcky (20 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es que dice la verdad, aunque sea negro.
> 
> Además, seamos francos, a las mujeres no les gusta.
> Ellas quieren ser empotradas por machos dominantes, no que te pongas ahí a dar lametones como un San Bernardo.



Perdona?
Si el tío lo hace bien es lo mejor.Igual que para los hombres una mamada.


----------



## EGO (20 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Perdona?
> Si el tío lo hace bien es lo mejor.Igual que para los hombres una mamada.



Que no...que hay que hacerle caso a los virgenes de burbuja o a un negro de mierda con traje de Guantamo.

Da igual que luego todos tus colegas mojabragas se inflen a comer coño y hasta comer ojetes de novias y follamigas.

Si se dice en burbuja esque es la puta Biblia y no se discute.


----------



## SexyVIcky (20 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Que no...que hay que hacerle caso a los virgenes de burbuja o a un negro de mierda con traje de Guantamo.
> 
> Da igual que luego todos tus colegas mojabragas se inflen a comer coño y hasta comer ojetes de novias y follamigas.
> 
> Si se dice en burbuja esque es la puta Biblia y no se discute.



Discutereis vosotros.Yo hablo como mujer con clitoris y me lo han hecho de vicio.Supongo que no todas conocen su cuerpo como para disfrutarlo,y no todos los hombres saben hacerlo.la comunicación es fundamental,decir si si o ahí no.La gente se crea muchos rollos mentales,para mi es todo muy natural y fluido.


----------



## GonX (20 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Discutereis vosotros.Yo hablo como mujer con clitoris y me lo han hecho de vicio.Supongo que no todas conocen su cuerpo como para disfrutarlo,y no todos los hombres saben hacerlo.la comunicación es fundamental,decir si si o ahí no.La gente se crea muchos rollos mentales,para mi es todo muy natural y fluido.



Es que es increible que en las pelis porno no haya por lo menos en cada peli una comida bien hecha, cada actor a su manera, para que todos aprendan y no se sientan reprimidos cuando lo tengan delante, como todas las demas cosas y escenas que se difunden a todas horas.. Es indignante realmente, porque la industria menosprecia una parte importante de la realidad sexual entre ambos generos (digo generos para no repetir tanto la palabra sexo) que consiste en el placer mutuo y no un servicio que se debe solamente al macho, no¿?


----------



## SexyVIcky (20 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Es que es increible que en las pelis porno no haya por lo menos en cada peli una comida bien hecha, cada actor a su manera, para que todos aprendan y no se sientan reprimidos cuando lo tengan delante, como todas las demas cosas y escenas que se difunden a todas horas.. Es indignante realmente, porque la industria menosprecia una parte importante de la realidad sexual entre ambos generos (digo generos para no repetir tanto la palabra sexo) que consiste en el placer mutuo y no un servicio que se debe solamente al macho, no¿?



Pues si,es placer mutuo,pero lo que más muestran son la mamadas y el rollo bollo en las comidas de chichi.


----------



## GonX (20 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Pues si,es placer mutuo,pero lo que más muestran son la mamadas y el rollo bollo en las comidas de chichi.



Pero eso los tios no lo miran, deberian poder ver a tios haciendolo bien y de varias maneras, y se acabaria el tabu para muchos o casi todos!!


----------



## SexyVIcky (20 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Pero eso los tios no lo miran, deberian poder ver a tios haciendolo bien y de varias maneras, y se acabaria el tabu para muchos o casi todos!!



Estoy de acuerdo,que muchos se creen que las mujeres no tenemos orgasmos y no nos gusta el sexo y solo lo bestia de las porno vale.El buen sexo si que nos gusta.Esto de comer almejas veo que en los españoles no es muy popular.Los hombres de otros países no tienen problema con ese tema


----------



## Terminus (20 Ago 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1147348
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147350
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147349



Qué les ha pasado a estos alegres individuos?


----------



## SexyVIcky (20 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Qué les ha pasado a estos alegres individuos?



Igual chuparon una polla con lo del mono.


----------



## charlie3 (20 Ago 2022)

Si tiene +25 hay que echar limon


----------



## elena francis (20 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Qué les ha pasado a estos alegres individuos?



Metieron sus bocas donde no debían.


----------



## Pepe la rana (20 Ago 2022)

Los trabeloides como @SexyVIcky y @GonX están con la matraca del sexo oral en las mujeres, como son travelos pues tienen en su mente degenerada el mismo deseo sexual que tenemos los hombres y por eso valoran tanto el sexo oral. 

Pero según los estudios lo que más valoran las mujeres en un encuentro sexual es la penetración, seguido por *los besos.*

Si señores y señoras los besos es lo que más valoran y más gusta a las mujeres, no que las coman el conejo. Ya que el deseo sexual actua de forma diferente en hombres y mujeres.


----------



## SexyVIcky (20 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Los trabeloides como @SexyVIcky y @GonX están con la matraca del sexo oral en las mujeres, como son travelos pues tienen en su mente degenerada el mismo deseo sexual que tenemos los hombres y por eso valoran tanto el sexo oral.
> 
> Pero según los estudios lo que más valoran las mujeres en un encuentro sexual es la penetración, seguido por *los besos.*
> 
> Si señores y señoras los besos es lo que más valoran y más gusta a las mujeres, no que las coman el conejo. Ya que el deseo sexual actua de forma diferente en hombres y mujeres.



Travelo igual eres tú y por eso extrapolas.
Los besos están muy bien,pero si hablamos de placer sexual,con besos no te corres.Las mujeres mienten como bellacas en las encuestas sobre sexo porque no quieren quedar como putas.Ninguna se masturba ni le gustan cosas poco comunes,ni cambio de pareja...nada,nada,solo el misionero con el marido.


----------



## Cuqui (20 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Los trabeloides como @SexyVIcky y @GonX están con la matraca del sexo oral en las mujeres, como son travelos pues tienen en su mente degenerada el mismo deseo sexual que tenemos los hombres y por eso valoran tanto el sexo oral.
> 
> Pero según los estudios lo que más valoran las mujeres en un encuentro sexual es la penetración, seguido por *los besos.*
> 
> Si señores y señoras los besos es lo que más valoran y más gusta a las mujeres, no que las coman el conejo. Ya que el deseo sexual actua de forma diferente en hombres y mujeres.



Estudios basados en entrevistar a un bicho que miente por sistema y sin complejos, aja. 

El promedio cree que si hay charco es que estan cachondisimas. Si a una mujer le gusta lo que haces el clitoris se llena de sangre y el sabor se acidifica.


----------



## SexyVIcky (20 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Estudios basados en entrevistar a un bicho que miente por sistema y sin complejos, aja.
> 
> El promedio cree que si hay charco es que estan cachondisimas. Si a una mujer le gusta lo que haces el clitoris se llena de sangre y el sabor se acidifica.



Lo del sabor no lo sabía,pero que se hincha y tanto.Unos roces certeros y te vas al cielo.


----------



## Cuqui (20 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Lo del sabor no lo sabía,pero que se hincha y tanto.Unos roces certeros y te vas al cielo.



No te preocupes, la mayoria de los foreros no saben ni lo uno ni lo otro. Lo del sabor en alguna ocasion no lo he notado, lo que me llevaba a preguntarme si lo estaba haciendo bien, hay que tener en cuenta ciertas variaciones hornonales supongo, pero eso ya se lo dejo a otros.


----------



## SexyVIcky (20 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> No te preocupes, la mayoria de los foreros no saben ni lo uno ni lo otro. Lo del sabor en alguna ocasion no lo he notado, lo que me llevaba a preguntarme si lo estaba haciendo bien, hay que tener en cuenta ciertas variaciones hornonales supongo, pero eso ya se lo dejo a otros.



Debe ser como los penes,a veces sabe bien y huele genial y otras veces no.Con los hombres el olor natural para mi es fundamental.Si no huelen a nada,como si fuera algodón,pues vale,ni fu ni fa.Si huelen bien,para mi,la atracción es mucho mayor.No hablo de perfumes,sino del olor natural debido a las hormonas y no se que más será.


----------



## mike17 (20 Ago 2022)

Yo si; decir que ella raramemte me hace una felacion. Cosas del empoderamiento


----------



## Cuqui (20 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Debe ser como los penes,a veces sabe bien y huele genial y otras veces no.Con los hombres el olor natural para mi es fundamental.Si no huelen a nada,como si fuera algodón,pues vale,ni fu ni fa.Si huelen bien,para mi,la atracción es mucho mayor.No hablo de perfumes,sino del olor natural debido a las hormonas y no se que más será.



No presto mucha atencion a los olores mas alla de situaciones extraordinarias, un perfume que te llama la atencion por la calle, ciertos champus (este me gusta especialmente), etc. Solo en una ocasion me he encontrado cara a cara con la putrefaccion hecha vagina y aquello fue una tragedia que ya relate. Y he comido coños que acababan de amanecer, despues de hacer deporte, sin ver el agua en un par de dias, incluso en dias de regla suave (solo clitoris, claro). 
Otra cosa que he notado es que vosotras durante la ovulacion hay uno o dos dias que oleis "fuerte", mi ex durante ese dia olia a vomito, tal cual, pero el amor es lo que tiene.

Viene al caso decir que el sexo aseptico en la ducha me parece que, aunque es divertido (sexo es) pierde mucho morbo.


----------



## Pepe la rana (20 Ago 2022)

Cada palabra que escribes demuestran más que no eres una mujer.....

Los hombres y los mujeres no tenemos el mismo deseo sexual, para la mujer a diferencia del hombre influyen muchisimo más los factores psicologicos y por esos los besos son tan apreciados ya que refuerzan los sentimientos de autoestima, seguridad y confianza en la mujer, factores que son muy importantes para una sexualidad femenina sana. 

La mujer al contrario que el hombre puede fingir el acto sexual, la errección y la eyaculación no pueden ser fingidas, ya que si fuera por el simple acto físico las mujeres llegarían al orgasmo en el caso de las relaciones no consentidas. Por mucho que el violador le coma la chirla a la violada está no se va a excitar, te lo digo en roman paladino para que hasta los zotes lo entiendan. 

Por eso se llama HACER EL AMOR ya que trasciende lo meramente físico que tiene escasa importancia para las mujeres. 

Un travelo que vende su culo en una rotonda no puede saber de estas cosas @SexyVIcky y lo peor es que aunque consigas dinero para ponerte un chocho falso nunca vas a llegar ser una mujer de verdad.....



SexyVIcky dijo:


> Travelo igual eres tú y por eso extrapolas.
> Los besos están muy bien,pero si hablamos de placer sexual,con besos no te corres.Las mujeres mienten como bellacas en las encuestas sobre sexo porque no quieren quedar como putas.Ninguna se masturba ni le gustan cosas poco comunes,ni cambio de pareja...nada,nada,solo el misionero con el marido.




El "charco" es indicativo ya que la lubricación vaginal es susceptible de sufrir influencias inhibidoras si se produce una activación de la rama del sistema nervioso central simpática. Es decir, ante una situación de ansiedad que la mujer experimente ante la situación sexual que está viviendo, este proceso de lubricación se detendrá. 

Por lo que si no lubrica hamijo siento decirte que esta fingiendo el orgasmo. Lo que es problable en el caso de un virgendoritos pichacorta como tú. 



Cuqui dijo:


> Estudios basados en entrevistar a un bicho que miente por sistema y sin complejos, aja.
> 
> El promedio cree que si hay charco es que estan cachondisimas. Si a una mujer le gusta lo que haces el clitoris se llena de sangre y el sabor se acidifica.


----------



## Cuqui (20 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Cada palabra que escribes demuestran más que no eres una mujer.....
> 
> Los hombres y los mujeres no tenemos el mismo deseo sexual, para la mujer a diferencia del hombre influyen muchisimo más los factores psicologicos y por esos los besos son tan apreciados ya que refuerzan los sentimientos de autoestima, seguridad y confianza en la mujer, factores que son muy importantes para una sexualidad femenina sana.
> 
> ...



No solo no me has entendido sino que de charcos tienes tan poca idea como de neuroanatomia y fisiologia. Te tiras el pisto y no sabes ni lo que es una rama nerviosa, mucho menos diferencias entre simpatico y parasimpatico.

Tu no solo puedes fingir orgasmos sino que puedes tenerlos sin eyacular.

Vete a mamarsela a paco el sapo y deja estas cosas para los que han follado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Cada palabra que escribes demuestran más que no eres una mujer.....
> 
> *Los hombres y los mujeres no tenemos el mismo deseo sexual, *para la mujer a diferencia del hombre influyen muchisimo más los factores psicologicos y por esos los besos son tan apreciados ya que refuerzan los sentimientos de autoestima, seguridad y confianza en la mujer, factores que son muy importantes para una sexualidad femenina sana.
> 
> ...



Las mujeres tienen tanto o mas deseo sexual que los hombres, pero tambien mas capacidad para disimularlo o contenerlo. Una mujer puede estar con las bragas mojadas y no darse nadie cuenta, en cambio si un hombre esta empalmado como un burro, se le pone cara de gilipollas.


----------



## Pepe la rana (20 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> No solo no me has entendido sino que de charcos tienes tan poca idea como de neuroanatomia y fisiologia. Te tiras el pisto y no sabes ni lo que es una rama nerviosa, mucho menos diferencias entre simpatico y parasimpatico.
> 
> Tu no solo puedes fingir orgasmos sino que puedes tenerlos sin eyacular.
> 
> Vete a mamarsela a paco el sapo y deja estas cosas para los que han follado.



Idiota que el orgasmo seco es una afección, mucho entiendes tu de nada si tienes que poner una enfermedad como muestra de sexualidad......

PAMPLINAS RECOJE TU ZASCA


Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Las mujeres tienen tanto o mas deseo sexual que los hombres, pero tambien mas capacidad para disimularlo o contenerlo. Una mujer puede estar con las bragas mojadas y no darse nadie cuenta, en cambio si un hombre esta empalmado como un burro, se le pone cara de gilipollas.



No, el deseo sexual en las mujeres se activa. El deseo sexual femenino no es la causa del sexo, sino más bien el resultado. 

Y no me pongas ejemplos de trastornos psicologicos como la ninfomania para validar tus ideas, como el tonto de arriba, hablamos de sexo entre personas sanas.


----------



## pepinox (20 Ago 2022)

El cunnilingus es propio de hombres débiles. Eso se lo hacían los criados eunucos a las señoras romanas. Una tarea de esclavos.


----------



## Cuqui (20 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Idiota que el orgasmo seco es una afección, mucho entiendes tu de nada si tienes que poner una enfermedad como muestra de sexualidad......
> 
> PAMPLINAS RECOJE TU ZASCA
> 
> ...



El orgasmo seco se entrena y te permite seguir follando durante mucho mas tiempo sin eyacular.
Explicame ahora como el sistema simpatico actua sobre las glandulas lubricantes permitiendo la lubricacion voluntaria.

Eres TONTISIMO


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Ago 2022)

Depende del toto de la tía en cuestión. A los feos no, a los bonitos, como toto y ojete. Y voy alternando de pasada a pasada.



Delicatessen.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Perdona?
> Si el tío lo hace bien es lo mejor.Igual que para los hombres una mamada.



Esta frase solo la puede decir un tío. Lo mejor para la mujer es el empotramiento a 4 con furia porcina rompiendo el coño, y no me cuentes películas, que he guerreado en asuntos de genitales más que tú, pagando y sin pagar.

Para la mujer el sexo oral es simplemente preliminares y que bueno .... sea agradable sin ser pesao, que se moje y que le revienten el coño.

Para un hombre una mamada, es una relación de principio a fin.

Este hilo está lleno de nuncafollistas.

Si yo como coño/ojete/ teta es porque me gusta nunca por ella


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Ago 2022)

@LetalFantasy @Chulita que opináis?


----------



## SexyVIcky (20 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> No presto mucha atencion a los olores mas alla de situaciones extraordinarias, un perfume que te llama la atencion por la calle, ciertos champus (este me gusta especialmente), etc. Solo en una ocasion me he encontrado cara a cara con la putrefaccion hecha vagina y aquello fue una tragedia que ya relate. Y he comido coños que acababan de amanecer, despues de hacer deporte, sin ver el agua en un par de dias, incluso en dias de regla suave (solo clitoris, claro).
> Otra cosa que he notado es que vosotras durante la ovulacion hay uno o dos dias que oleis "fuerte", mi ex durante ese dia olia a vomito, tal cual, pero el amor es lo que tiene.
> 
> Viene al caso decir que el sexo aseptico en la ducha me parece que, aunque es divertido (sexo es) pierde mucho morbo.



Eso de los días de ovulación no lo he notado,pero claro,normalmente uno no puede notar su propio olor(dentro de unos límites de higiene).
Y si,el amor es lo que tiene,haces de todo sin pensarlo dos veces.He hecho el amor con la regla y también me lo han comido,como dices,discretamente.Tambien hubo uno que me hizo lo del beso negro,pero yo a él no y no es algo que quiera repetir,fue rarete.


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Cada palabra que escribes demuestran más que no eres una mujer.....
> 
> Los hombres y los mujeres no tenemos el mismo deseo sexual, para la mujer a diferencia del hombre influyen muchisimo más los factores psicologicos y por esos los besos son tan apreciados ya que refuerzan los sentimientos de autoestima, seguridad y confianza en la mujer, factores que son muy importantes para una sexualidad femenina sana.
> 
> ...



Usted siga pensando que no soy mujer,ni la de mi avatar.Y también todas esas chorradas de que el sexo no es importante para la mujer y que somos más de lo emocional y bla bla bla.
No niego que las mujeres somos más emocionales,pero vamos,que nos gusta el sexo y el placer igual que a los hombres.Que la mayoría no lo quiere admitir,pues vale.Pero la realidad es que las mujeres orgasmean a tope y si no,a ver por qué hay cienes de miles de dildos y vibradores en el mercado.
Siga usted en su mundo ideal de mujeres asexuales,sin deseo,solo besis.Anda que ya te vale,no has catado una mujer de verdad ni en sueños.
Y soy mujer de esas que llaman ahora incimujer o lo que sea,vamos que nací mujer.No me he comprado un chirri de plástico,ya venía de fábrica.


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Esta frase solo la puede decir un tío. Lo mejor para la mujer es el empotramiento a 4 con furia porcina rompiendo el coño, y no me cuentes películas, que he guerreado en asuntos de genitales más que tú, pagando y sin pagar.
> 
> Para la mujer el sexo oral es simplemente preliminares y que bueno .... sea agradable sin ser pesao, que se moje y que le revienten el coño.
> 
> ...



Tú has tenido un sexo muy pobre.Sobre todo ellas,pobretas dar contigo.Lamer un coño es solo un preliminar?Jajajaja


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Tú has tenido un sexo muy pobre.Sobre todo ellas,pobretas dar contigo.Lamer un coño es solo un preliminar?Jajajaja



Si hij@ si, solo es eso, te puedes poner como quieras. Simplemente humedecer la raja y disfrutar de la fragancia del ojete y chochito de la susodicha y preparar la follada, fin. El sexo es una buena polla en el coño, ardiendo, inflada, rozando las paredes de la hembra chorreando hormonas y estimulando el sistema nervioso hasta que se queme, terminando en en dejar el coño lleno de leche, con la polla desinflandose.


Bienvenid@ al mundo real.

Repito, eres un tío y se ve de lejos. Solo un tolai se pone de Nick sexy+nombre genérico+choni
random de labio operao sin saberlo ajjajajajajj solo un tolai está respondiendome un sábado de verano a las 00.00 jajaajjajajjajajajja

Venga, largo del foro.


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Si hij@ si, solo es eso, te puedes poner como quieras. Simplemente humedecer la raja y disfrutar de la fragancia del ojete y chochito de la susodicha y preparar la follada, fin. El sexo es una buena polla en el coño, ardiendo, inflada, rozando las paredes de la hembra chorreando hormonas y estimulando el sistema nervioso hasta que se queme, terminando en en dejar el coño lleno de leche, con la polla desinflandose.
> 
> 
> Bienvenid@ al mundo real.
> ...



Claro,claro,claro.
Más tonto y no naces.Puff,por estos especímenes los demás hombres buenos,que los hay,pagan las consecuencias.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Claro,claro,claro.
> Más tonto y no naces.Puff,por estos especímenes los demás hombres buenos,que los hay,pagan las consecuencias.



Más tonto y no naces, expresión muy de mujer, si. Los demás hombres buenos, que los hay jajajajaja.


Psicópata haciéndose pasar por mujer, detectado, venga, largo.


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Si hij@ si, solo es eso, te puedes poner como quieras. Simplemente humedecer la raja y disfrutar de la fragancia del ojete y chochito de la susodicha y preparar la follada, fin. El sexo es una buena polla en el coño, ardiendo, inflada, rozando las paredes de la hembra chorreando hormonas y estimulando el sistema nervioso hasta que se queme, terminando en en dejar el coño lleno de leche, con la polla desinflandose.
> 
> 
> Bienvenid@ al mundo real.
> ...



Ah,se te olvidó decir que también tengo las tetas puestas


Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Más tonto y no naces, expresión muy de mujer, si. Los demás hombres buenos, que los hay jajajajaja.
> 
> 
> Psicópata haciéndose pasar por mujer, detectado, venga, largo.



Madre mía.De verdad,lo siento por tu madre,ya tiene lo suyo contigo.De que aldea eres?


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Más tonto y no naces, expresión muy de mujer, si. Los demás hombres buenos, que los hay jajajajaja.
> 
> 
> Psicópata haciéndose pasar por mujer, detectado, venga, largo.



Lorenzo,tranquilo,ya,ya,venga


----------



## corolaria (21 Ago 2022)

*SexyVIcky*

Yo sólo digo que si no fueses la enésima encarnación de una petarda pasada de fecha que viene aquí a tirarse el pisto y a presumir de lo que ya no es, estarías disfrutando al fresco en una terraza mientras te miran las tetas y te pagan las copas.
Las dos de la mañana de un domingo es la mejor hora.

Estamos en un agosto de los más calurosos en años y no necesitas calentar más a cuatro pardillos de lo que ya están de sobra.


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> *SexyVIcky*
> 
> Yo sólo digo que si no fueses la enésima encarnación de una petarda pasada de fecha que viene aquí a tirarse el pisto y a presumir de lo que ya no es, estarías disfrutando al fresco en una terraza mientras te miran las tetas y te pagan las copas.
> Las dos de la mañana de un domingo es la mejor hora.
> ...



No estoy calentando a nadie.Tu no me conoces de nada y no sabes lo que puedo o no hacer a estas horas.Lo de disfrutar del fresco y tal...en fin,es seguir el rollo borreguil.Nunca ha sido lo mío.
La única que parece pasada de fecha pero de la cabeza eres tú.Miratelo,guapi.


----------



## corolaria (21 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> No estoy calentando a nadie.Tu no me conoces de nada y no sabes lo que puedo o no hacer a estas horas.Lo de disfrutar del fresco y tal...en fin,es seguir el rollo borreguil.Nunca ha sido lo mío.
> La única que parece pasada de fecha pero de la cabeza eres tú.Miratelo,guapi.




Me lo miraré cuando aprendas a puntuar correctamente. Y después a razonar.

Hasta para ser un asno hay que saber rebuznar bien.


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Me lo miraré cuando aprendas a puntuar correctamente. Y después a razonar.
> 
> Hasta para ser un asno hay que saber rebuznar bien.



Madre mía!Cuanta rabia!Por que?
Eres gorda?o muy fea y lesbiana?
Donde está la sororidad?


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Me lo miraré cuando aprendas a puntuar correctamente. Y después a razonar.
> 
> Hasta para ser un asno hay que saber rebuznar bien.



Puta histérica


----------



## corolaria (21 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Puta histérica



Ten cuidado con la cremallera del vestido cuando la subas, no vaya a ser que te pilles la polla.


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Ten cuidado con la cremallera del vestido cuando la subas, no vaya a ser que te pilles la polla.



Ya quisieras pillar polla tu.Ni pagando.


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Ya quisieras pillar polla tu.Ni pagando.



Joder,tía lo pensaba que serias más amable


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

Con una HDP como tú,no soy amable ni súper chichi,ni nada


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (21 Ago 2022)

Pillo sitio pa' cuando tenga novia y ocurra lo del título


----------



## matajuesas (21 Ago 2022)

si no existieran las putas ets seria de subnormal no comer como un loco a una coneja apretada tipo edurne pero como vivmos en matrix existen las ets y pazuzu no deja disfrutar del sexo al 100% para que estes rayado si lo haces


----------



## matajuesas (21 Ago 2022)

deberia de haber un boton para poner en el ignore a todos los subnormales tarados que se hacen pasar por mujeres en este foro de mierda


----------



## vurvujo (21 Ago 2022)

Claro!

Con una novia que tuve llegué a tal nivel de maestría en conocimiento de su clítoris que me era tan fácil como presionar un botón y en unos segundos estaba casi inconsciente. Más de una vez pensé que se iba a morir.


----------



## bangkoriano (21 Ago 2022)

Se lo como pero pongo una bolsa de Mercadona como aislante


----------



## elpesetilla (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Lorenzo,tranquilo,ya,ya,venga



Una mujer en pomperos.info respondiendo a las 2.30,.... Seems legit


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Ten cuidado con la cremallera del vestido cuando la subas, no vaya a ser que te pilles la polla.



El nivel de chavales esquizofrenicos en el foro, asusta. De hecho, se nota que no tiene más de 25 años, simplemente por la imagen de Charo (que en una foto se aprecian dos cirugías mal hechas, que el como pimpollo es incapaz) y la forma de hablar cutronga que tiene.

Y ya afirmar que para una mujer, un cunilingus es una relación sexual completa, se nota que es la visión del tío sobre la mamada, cuanto más tiempo estás con tías, una cosa siempre es clara, lamidita de coño para calentar el asunto, no está mal, pero ellas quieren que las rompan el coño con una buena polla, y les relaman las tetas, fin.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Las mujeres tienen tanto o mas deseo sexual que los hombres, pero tambien mas capacidad para disimularlo o contenerlo. Una mujer puede estar con las bragas mojadas y no darse nadie cuenta, en cambio si un hombre esta empalmado como un burro, se le pone cara de gilipollas.



Caballero que me diga usted que algunas pocas estadisticamente mujeres tienen más libido que algunos hombre, que tengan mas capacidad orgásmica, etc, incluso capacidad sexual, pero¿ mas libido?; ¿Cuántas pajas se hace un hombre en su vida frente a una mujer?- @Ratona es una excepción, claro- ¿Existen mujeres que quieran que a todas horas la toquen los genitales como a un bonoboo? Existiran pero son muy pocas frente a muchos hombres. La libido se da por hecho que siempre es mayor en el hombre. Y por supuesto no compararemos un hombre de 80 años con una mujer joven.
Es verdad que una mujeer puede mostrar una conducta muy sexual, pero de media siempre su libido va a estar por debajo de la masculina. Tambien hay que reconocer que la mujer tiene mas problemas acaso ginecologicos, embarazos, reglas y demas que hacen que poblacionalmente su actividad se vea mermada , y lo digo porque la oferta y la demanda se hayan batante desemparejadas como vemos en este foro y fuera de él a lo largo de la vida, si bien es tambien es cierto que existe una deformación de la oferta debido al caracter selectivo de la mujer frente al hombre, pero que se retroalimenta con la oferta y la demanda, pues faltando oferta la mujeer se puede permitir ser mas selectiva, De todas formas entiendo que el hombre ventila mas sus deseos y sus necesidades mientras que la mujer generalmente es mas reservada y contenida y por tanto su vida sexual sigue siendo menos difundida individualmente.
El hombre ademas en principio tiene mas libido por razones filogeneticas: La genetica le ha premiado a traves de una mayor descendencia copulando inmoderadamente con el mayor numero de hembras.


----------



## kicorv (21 Ago 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Culo > Coño



Si luego te llaman comemierda, no llores.



GonX dijo:


> La lefa también es un chorro de enfermedades y los tios no le haceis nunca el feo a las pavas que se lo tragan siempre todo (de todos).



Qué habla la pelo azul esta?

+10



Cafalsk28 dijo:


> Yo de la mía me bebo hasta el caldillo



Pues le darás asco hasta a ella misma



.Kaikus dijo:


> Muchas lesbianas de voz ronca o grave, la tienen asi debido al virus del papiloma humano alojado en las cuerdas vocales.



Sí hombre  es de las putas hormonas que se meten a cascoporro


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (21 Ago 2022)

Ver como tu novia se arquea y gime es una gozada. Además después de una comida y que se vuelva medio loca, me pide que se la meta ipso-facto y la empotre a lo bestia.

Resulta que voy a hacer caso al video de un negro de mierda que limpia báteres, claro que sí.


----------



## ueee3 (21 Ago 2022)

Mola, sí, pero como ya han dicho, y las ETS?


----------



## Chulita (21 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> @LetalFantasy @Chulita que opináis?



¡Hola @Lorenzo Ramirhez! Yo no soy mucho de recibir sexo oral, la verdad. Más de darlo.
No obstante, estos posts cmeneúticos de recogida de info me ABURREN.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Yo no soy mucho de recibir sexo oral, la verdad. Más de darlo.
> No obstante, estos posts cmeneúticos de recogida de info me ABURREN.



Joder chulita, eres la mujer ideal salvo por las tetas. Haces mamadas y pisashuevos


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> ¡Hola @Lorenzo Ramirhez! Yo no soy mucho de recibir sexo oral, la verdad. Más de darlo.
> No obstante, estos posts cmeneúticos de recogida de info me ABURREN.



No te gusta el sexo oral entonces chulita? O únicamente para humedecer el tema y a otra cosa?


----------



## Chulita (21 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No te gusta el sexo oral entonces chulita? O únicamente para humedecer el tema y a otra cosa?



Recibirlo, me aburre bastante, la verdad. Exacto, solo para humedecer. 
Eso de que es una mariconada, yo antes también lo pensaba, pero no, se puede ser muy masculino y hacerlo, CREO. 

Soy más de Reverse Cowgirl y que el mismo chico me dé en el clit. Pero vamos, que ya estoy diciendo yo mucho.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Recibirlo, me aburre bastante, la verdad. Exacto, solo para humedecer.
> Eso de que es una mariconada, yo antes también lo pensaba, pero no, se puede ser muy masculino y hacerlo, CREO.
> 
> Soy más de Reverse Cowgirl y que el mismo chico me dé en el clit. Pero vamos, que ya estoy diciendo yo mucho.



A 4 patas y tocar el clit, brutalisima experiencia para la hembra también.

Aprended de una señorita, panda de cenutrios.


----------



## ueee3 (21 Ago 2022)

Joder @Chulita soltando anglicismos sin parar. Por algo la (¿le?) tengo en el ignore.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder @Chulita soltando anglicismos sin parar. Por algo la (¿le?) tengo en el ignore.



Tenéis que reconciliaros. @Chulita es una grande y libre del foro.

Su hilo contra la disidencia controlada es una delicatessen.


----------



## Bimbo (21 Ago 2022)

Comelo mal hasta que te diga que te pires de ahi


----------



## ueee3 (21 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tenéis que reconciliaros. @Chulita es una grande y libre del foro.
> 
> Su hilo contra la disidencia controlada es una delicatessen.



No he leído el hilo, pero sospecho que es un multi de @Cicciolino. Así que cuidado con lanzar piropos a un posible travolo tarado.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No he leído el hilo, pero sospecho que es un multi de @Cicciolino. Así que cuidado con lanzar piropos a un posible travolo tarado.



VROTALLLLL mi CICCIO también!


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Ago 2022)

Como me va quedando menos para dejar esta turbulenta existencia y discutible paraíso, no quisiera morirme con la idea equivocada: Si alguna mujera piensa que la libido entre hombres y mujeres tienen niveles de libido parecida, o tiene datos que aporta en relacion a ello, me lo hagan de saber.


----------



## Pepe la rana (21 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> El orgasmo seco se entrena y te permite seguir follando durante mucho mas tiempo sin eyacular.
> Explicame ahora como el sistema simpatico actua sobre las glandulas lubricantes permitiendo la lubricacion voluntaria.
> 
> Eres TONTISIMO



También entrenas a ser un SUBNORMAL parece.....

Esto no es una puta escuela aquí se viene enseñado, pero por una vez voy a hacer una excepción: Los estímulos parasimpáticos en la mujer producen secreción glandular, las glandulas de Bartolino junto a la mucosa vaginal, lo que produce la adecuada lubricación para que se realice el coito. Una vagina seca produce una sensación irrintante e inhibidora lo que activa el sistema simpático, ambos sistemas no pueden funcionar a la vez. El coito no lubricado produce dolor e inhibe las sensaciones sexuales, no las estimula. Por eso la sequedad vaginal es una afección que debe ser tratada como el orgasmo seco.....

Tras mearte y cagarte en la puta boca espero que te tranquilices y dejes de hacer el ridículo para intentar camelarte el travelo de @SexyVIcky 



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Como me va quedando menos para dejar esta turbulenta existencia y discutible paraíso, no quisiera morirme con la idea equivocada: Si alguna mujera piensa que la libido entre hombres y mujeres tienen niveles de libido parecida, o tiene datos que aporta en relacion a ello, me lo hagan de saber.



Ya te digo que no te van a darte esos datos ya que está cientificamente demostrado que los hombres y mujeres no somos iguales en cuestiones sexuales. Pese a los travelos del floro, los niño ratas que se creen que el sexo es como el porno y las feminazis.....


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

Este hilo es todo ciencia y maravillas del pensamiento.El Lorenzo y el Rana,se lllevan los pins de paco del día.Seguid asin,chicos,que no decaiga el nivel!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Este hilo es todo ciencia y maravillas del pensamiento.El Lorenzo y el Rana,se lllevan los pins de paco del día.Seguid asin,chicos,que no decaiga el nivel!



Todavía duele el owned de ayer?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Ya te digo que no te van a darte esos datos ya que está cientificamente demostrado que los hombres y mujeres no somos iguales en cuestiones sexuales. Pese a los travelos del floro, los niño ratas que se creen que el sexo es como el porno y las feminazis.....



A veces uno se puede ver sorprendido como pasó con Ratona. Aunque a lo mejor lo que explicó le sucedió antes de despertarse. Es por ratificar, si no hay otras sugerencias, mi argumentación.


----------



## Pepe la rana (21 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Este hilo es todo ciencia y maravillas del pensamiento.El Lorenzo y el Rana,se lllevan los pins de paco del día.Seguid asin,chicos,que no decaiga el nivel!




Has sido medado y cagado en toda la boca traveloide y encima de travelo un puto cobarde que te pones a difamar sin citar, eres un travelo cobarde @SexyVIcky


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Has sido medado y cagado en toda la boca traveloide y encima de travelo un puto cobarde que te pones a difamar sin citar, eres un travelo cobarde @SexyVIcky



La BRUTAL FOLLADA que ha recibido el traveloide me ha dolido hasta a mi.


----------



## Pepe la rana (21 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> A veces uno se puede ver sorprendido como pasó con Ratona. Aunque a lo mejor lo que explicó le sucedió antes de despertarse. Es por ratificar, si no hay otras sugerencias, mi argumentación.



No se el caso de @Ratona001 pero las disfunciones no hacen la norma. Me explico si una mujer con conducta sexual compulsiva nos cuenta su vivencias no invalida la norma ya que es un caso particular no la norma general.


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Has sido medado y cagado en toda la boca traveloide y encima de travelo un puto cobarde que te pones a difamar sin citar, eres un travelo cobarde @SexyVIcky



Te cito,Pepe.Estas contento ya?Como va la comida de polla con tu colega Lorenzo?
Sois patéticos hasta el infinito y más allá.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (21 Ago 2022)

Estáis estropeando un hilo que estaba bien.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> No se el caso de @Ratona001 pero las disfunciones no hacen la norma. Me explico si una mujer con conducta sexual compulsiva nos cuenta su vivencias no invalida la norma ya que es un caso particular no la norma general.



Igual aparecen muchas ratonas


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Uff no veas el peso que me quito de encima, lo ultimo en que pienso es estar al nivel de un tio como tu, que lame el ojete de los burbujos que insultan a las tias solo por expresarse y ser como quieren ser, mas allá del binomio tragar y callar, al gosto de los gilipollas misogenos que las repudian al tropezarse con ellas en cualquier rincon de la jaleria de cuevas de la interec, y que solo admiten al club del relato dominante a Lennina, que reafirma en su vida el patron con el que humedecen sus pantalones al dormir. Al ignore, tu y yo no tenemos nada mas que decirnos por aqui.



Entre tanta refriega ya me he perdido en este hilo, al final os gusta o no os gusta que os coman el coño


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Que no...que hay que hacerle caso a los virgenes de burbuja o a un negro de mierda con traje de Guantamo.
> 
> Da igual que luego todos tus colegas mojabragas se inflen a comer coño y hasta comer ojetes de novias y follamigas.
> 
> Si se dice en burbuja esque es la puta Biblia y no se discute.



Es como las pipas una vez que empiezas te acabas la bolsa y acabas comprando 10 bolsas mas.

Estos debates son el resultado de la generacion mas blandengue e hipocondriaca de la historia. 

Ni cerdear saben cuando se les presenta la ocasion de follar. Se mete el hocico como cerdo trufero y luego se empotra bien mojado, que no es incompatible, es un win-win.

Pd. Les abrian los bollycaos sus mamas y les pelaban las peras, asi han salido de flojos.


----------



## GonX (22 Ago 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Entre tanta refriega ya me he perdido en este hilo, al final os gusta o no os gusta que os coman el coño



Normalmente no lo saben hacer bien, pocos lo intentan y mas pocos lo tienen suficientemente practicado. La cuestión es que si en las pelis porno hubiera siempre almenos 1 o 2 comiditas pues los tios a) aprenderia, b) se quitarian el pudor y luego lo disfrutariamos todos mejor!! Clarisimanente si que nos gusta la estimulación vaginal, clitorial, blablabla.. es normal que si sabeis que esta en una zona clave de placer almenos os atrevais a tocar e intentar descubrir como va. Es que mejora la experiencia, porque evitarlo o anularlo siempre? Mi opinión es que si no se tiene nunca en cuenta este tema, la sexualidad se convierte en un plan unilateral donde lo unico que importa es la satisfacción del hombre. Pero de la misma manera tampoco se puede exigir ni presionar si realmente a la pareja no le interesa, es lo mismo que si a la chica no le gusta chupar o tragar, no se trata de forzar sino de encontrar complicidad y comodidad, pero almenos si que se debe intentar para explorar esta posibilidad.


----------



## fachacine (22 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Ya he comentado que lo que me atrae de los hombres es primero su personalidad, su forma de tratar a la gente y a si mismos, y luego el conocimiento que tienen de cosas especificas que me interesan o de la vida en general. Estos hombres saben como sobrevivir, conseguir sus objetivos. En esto es lo que me fijo. Y pueden ser cosas humanisticas, tecnicas, economicas, vitales, o materiales. Pero no me fijo en sus cuentas bancarias, ya se que suena raro y sere una excepcion de vuestra regla.. o no, o verdaderamente hay mas mujeres asi pero vosotros no las encontrais, porque no valeis lo que ellas piden o buscan en sus parejas. La polla tiene que ser atractiva, no te digo que no, pero para mi lo que tiene magia es el encuentro en especial entre dos personas unicas, que han sabido coincidir y penetrar sus esferas individuales descartando el resto de la gente. Es una cuestión de calibrar las cualidades humanas nada mas.


----------



## GonX (22 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


>




ARE U OK BROO??


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Normalmente no lo saben hacer bien, pocos lo intentan y mas pocos lo tienen suficientemente practicado. La cuestión es que si en las pelis porno hubiera siempre almenos 1 o 2 comiditas pues los tios a) aprenderia, b) se quitarian el pudor y luego lo disfrutariamos todos mejor!! Clarisimanente si que nos gusta la estimulación vaginal, clitorial, blablabla.. es normal que si sabeis que esta en una zona clave de placer almenos os atrevais a tocar e intentar descubrir como va. Es que mejora la experiencia, porque evitarlo o anularlo siempre? Mi opinión es que si no se tiene nunca en cuenta este tema, la sexualidad se convierte en un plan unilateral donde lo unico que importa es la satisfacción del hombre. Pero de la misma manera tampoco se puede exigir ni presionar si realmente a la pareja no le interesa, es lo mismo que si a la chica no le gusta chupar o tragar, no se trata de forzar sino de encontrar complicidad y comodidad, pero almenos si que se debe intentar para explorar esta posibilidad.



Comer coños y pollas el gran truco es que te guste.

Si en cualquiera de los casos es una practica que no te pone o se hace a desgana pues mal vamos.

Si te gusta, la practica viene por si sola.


----------



## GonX (22 Ago 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Comer coños y pollas el gran truco es que te guste.
> 
> Si en cualquiera de los casos es una practica que no te pone o se hace a desgana pues mal vamos.
> 
> Si te gusta, la practica viene por si sola.



Pero se le coge el gusto al aprenderlo, en ambos casos. La clave es la higiene, si esta limpio no huele mal, al contrario, esta perfumado y atrae mas, lo demas ya viene mas rodado si estas a gusto. SI algo te corta el rollo, lo dejas y a otra cosa, que no es lo unico que se puede hacer para pasarlo bien!


----------



## egil (22 Ago 2022)

Puedo aportar y por experiencia, que a muchas mujeres que son clitoridianas, mientras les estimulas el punto G con 2 dedos, les lames el clítoris y chillan como locas, contraccionan, y algunas capacitadas para ello "esquirtean" que casi pierden el conocimiento.
Y puedo dar fe de más casos que dedos tengo en las manos


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

LA BOMBA GAY consiste en hacer creer A TODOS LOS ESPAÑOLES Y ESPAÑOLAS , que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua ( como los gays ) a diferencia de nuestros antepasados o la gente normal del resto del mundo que forma familias ( por eso existimos )

EL FEMINSIMO es un ataque de ingeniería social a países ocupados que no se saben defender como en el caso de España, para convertir a las mujeres en eunucos.

LA DECONSTRUCCIÓN de la mujer europea , pasa por convertirla en un simple rol en el sexo, por eso igualan a un travesti con una mujer ( porque es lo mismo = un rol )

UNA MUJER es la hembra de la especie humana y por lo tanto la encargada de engendrar y cuidar a la siguiente generación. La igualdad es una falacia criminal puesto que los hombres no pueden parir .
Los puestos de trabajo en una sociedad son limitados , si son ocupados por mujeres no sólo ellas dejan de ser madres sino que impiden que ese hombre sea padre al privarle de ganarse la vida para mantener a una familia.

SOBRAN PARADOS, FALTAN MADRES.


----------



## fachacine (22 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> ARE U OK BROO??
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164103



Sí, estoy bien, es que me ha emocionado lo que has dicho, soy un chico muy sensible


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Normalmente no lo saben hacer bien, pocos lo intentan y mas pocos lo tienen suficientemente practicado.* La cuestión es que si en las pelis porno hubiera siempre almenos 1 o 2 comiditas* pues los tios a) aprenderia, b) se quitarian el pudor y luego lo disfrutariamos todos mejor!! Clarisimanente si que nos gusta la estimulación vaginal, clitorial, blablabla.. es normal que si sabeis que esta en una zona clave de placer almenos os atrevais a tocar e intentar descubrir como va. Es que mejora la experiencia, porque evitarlo o anularlo siempre? Mi opinión es que si no se tiene nunca en cuenta este tema, la sexualidad se convierte en un plan unilateral donde lo unico que importa es la satisfacción del hombre. Pero de la misma manera tampoco se puede exigir ni presionar si realmente a la pareja no le interesa, es lo mismo que si a la chica no le gusta chupar o tragar, no se trata de forzar sino de encontrar complicidad y comodidad, pero almenos si que se debe intentar para explorar esta posibilidad.



en las pelis pornos siempre hay comida de alemeja
AMEGA


----------



## GonX (22 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> en las pelis pornos siempre hay comida de alemeja
> AMEGA



Ah vale esque no lo miro nunca. Ok pasame alguna escena que te guste por favor!! Broo..


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Ah vale esque no lo miro nunca. Ok pasame alguna escena que te guste por favor!! Broo..





HD Love - Something Sweet - 05/23/2013


ahora no vale decir que estabas de coña.


----------



## Evander Holyfield (22 Ago 2022)

El coño de la novia de uno es un manjar de dioses.


----------



## GonX (22 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> HD Love - Something Sweet - 05/23/2013
> 
> 
> ahora no vale decir que estabas de coña.



Me ha impresionado, tienes buen gusto, ademas has clavado algunas cosas, pero lo que mas me ha sorprendido es que el tio se ha corrido 7 veces!!! UN final muy bonito.. Solo una duda x curiosidad: Qué musica crees que escuchaba mientras le comian el chichi a ella??


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Ago 2022)

Y el ojete, que está más rico aún


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Me ha impresionado, tienes buen gusto, ademas has clavado algunas cosas, pero lo que mas me ha sorprendido es que *el tio se ha corrido 7 veces*!!! UN final muy bonito.. Solo una duda x curiosidad: Qué musica crees que escuchaba mientras le comian el chichi a ella??



las pelis porno profesionales de ahora son una especie de ARTE.
todas las tomas de camara y enfoques.

si lo miras desde la parte tecnica es impresionante.

y luego actores que son MODELOS. ( porque obviamente la fealdad cotidiana NO VENDE )

la muerte en vida no es nada para johnny sins


el tio no se ha corrido 7 veces. 
cualquier burbujero te lo pueden explicar 

@Libertyforall

tambien podemos llamar a @ATARAXIO
y que nos haga un analisis antropologico.

o a @Alex Cosma y que nos relacione el duo PORNO/ESTADO 

en cuanto a la musica pues no se
crees que estaba escuchando musica realmente ?


----------



## Desdemocratícese (22 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> HD Love - Something Sweet - 05/23/2013
> 
> 
> ahora no vale decir que estabas de coña.





GonX dijo:


> Me ha impresionado, tienes buen gusto, ademas has clavado algunas cosas, pero lo que mas me ha sorprendido es que el tio se ha corrido 7 veces!!! UN final muy bonito.. Solo una duda x curiosidad: Qué musica crees que escuchaba mientras le comian el chichi a ella??



No lo he mirado ni 5 segundos. Es ver la decoración e iluminación blanquísima tipo Hollywood, el pubis rasurado como una niña, y los aires de actores profesionales de los dos, que no me excita nada.

El único tipo de porno que tiene un pase es el amateur, es el único que transmite la sensación de verosimilitud, el único que puede reflejar una situación verosímil. Curiosamente, es la única categoría contra la cual el Sistema ha tomado medidas, llegando a eliminar la mayoría de contenido que había en las páginas mayoritarias.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> No lo he mirado ni 5 segundos. Es ver la decoración e iluminación blanquísima tipo Hollywood, el pubis rasurado como una niña, y los aires de actores profesionales de los dos, que no me excita nada.
> 
> El único tipo de porno que tiene un pase es el amateur, es el único que transmite la sensación de verosimilitud, el único que puede reflejar una situación verosímil. *Curiosamente, es la única categoría contra la cual el Sistema ha tomado medidas,* llegando a eliminar la mayoría de contenido que había en las páginas mayoritarias.





interesante.

no obstante.
prefiero ver arte.
y belleza irreal

que 2 pacos follando.

si quieres ver lo ultimo te vas al tipico carrer de les putes en Barcelona y te pones a mirarlo con prismaticos
como ver 2 perros follando oiga.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ago 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> *No lo he mirado ni 5 segundos*. Es ver la decoración e iluminación blanquísima tipo Hollywood, el pubis rasurado como una niña, y los aires de actores profesionales de los dos, que no me excita nada.
> 
> El único tipo de porno que tiene un pase es el amateur, es el único que transmite la sensación de verosimilitud, el único que puede reflejar una situación verosímil. Curiosamente, es la única categoría contra la cual el Sistema ha tomado medidas, llegando a eliminar la mayoría de contenido que había en las páginas mayoritarias.



te lo has guardado en favoritos y lo sabes


----------



## Chino Negro (22 Ago 2022)

Estoy conociendo a una chica que no le huelen los pies imaginaros el chichi esta riquísimo


----------



## Culozilla (22 Ago 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Yo es que como ya os he comentado la mía lo tiene asqueroso, pero quiere que se lo coma



Sí.




Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es que dice la verdad, aunque sea negro.
> 
> Además, seamos francos, a las mujeres no les gusta.
> Ellas quieren ser empotradas por machos dominantes, no que te pongas ahí a dar lametones como un San Bernardo.



LOL! 

Claro que les gusta. Es cuando más cachondas se ponen y cuantas más cosas te hacen a ti.


----------



## GonX (22 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> las pelis porno profesionales de ahora son una especie de ARTE.
> todas las tomas de camara y enfoques.
> 
> si lo miras desde la parte tecnica es impresionante.
> ...



Ya yo también me he fijado en el toque artistico o estetico de la escena y la actuación de los protas. Nos podemos meter mas a fondo a valorar el modelo de escenificación del porno comercial, yo no estoy enterada porque no lo consumo, particularmente por las objeciones que le encuentro que son varias.
Pero puedo apreciar y hasta disfrutar con segun que cortes, como por ejemplo el que has puesto, no tengo ningun problema y ademas esta bastante acertado pero podria incluso mejorar, bajo mi perspectiva que aqui no te voy a contar.
Y el detalle de la musica si que me importa, claro que no estaba escuchando nada pero el papel si incluia los auriculares, y eso puede referirse a que segun que musica te relaja y predispone a optimizar la experiencia de estimulacion a la vez corporal y sensorial. Yo me excito mucho con esto. Pero no vale cualquier canción, quizas no lo entiendes si no lo has probado nunca.
Pero este no es ni de lejos el debate que mantendria con Ataraxio, todo lo contrario, lo mantendria lo mas lejos posible porque me cortaria el rollo (el va d ecortar el clitoris a las nenas!!) y Alex Cosma es tan repetitivo que me cuesta leerlo y todavia no lo he comprendido, pero ya te adelanto que lo ultimo que espero es que el estado meta sus narices en este tema.
Para que lo entiendas, la fiesta solo puede empezar cuando ellos no están!!!


----------



## HUSH (22 Ago 2022)

Hace 30 años...


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Ya yo también me he fijado en el toque artistico o estetico de la escena y la actuación de los protas. Nos podemos meter mas a fondo a valorar el modelo de escenificación del porno comercial, yo no estoy enterada porque no lo consumo, *particularmente por las objeciones que le encuentro que son varias.*
> Pero puedo apreciar y hasta disfrutar con segun que cortes, como por ejemplo el que has puesto, no tengo ningun problema y *ademas esta bastante acertado pero podria incluso mejorar, bajo mi perspectiva que aqui no te voy a contar.
> Y el detalle de la musica si que me importa, claro que no estaba escuchando nada pero el papel si incluia los auriculares, y eso puede referirse a que segun que musica te relaja y predispone a optimizar la experiencia de estimulacion a la vez corporal y sensorial*. Yo me excito mucho con esto. Pero no vale cualquier canción, quizas no lo entiendes si no lo has probado nunca.
> Pero este no es ni de lejos el debate que mantendria con Ataraxio, todo lo contrario, lo mantendria lo mas lejos posible porque me cortaria el rollo (el va d ecortar el clitoris a las nenas!!) y Alex Cosma es tan repetitivo que me cuesta leerlo y todavia no lo he comprendido, pero ya te adelanto que lo ultimo que espero es que el estado meta sus narices en este tema.
> Para que lo entiendas, la fiesta solo puede empezar cuando ellos no están!!!



quizas estaba escuchando ASMR.  

cuentanos mas GonX
que el foro esta para contar cosas.

tienes razon que esos 2 cortan el rollo. 

no se si lo leera Liberty 
pero es la tia la que se corre
aunque no he contado las veces.


----------



## GonX (22 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> quizas estaba escuchando ASMR.
> 
> cuentanos mas GonX
> que el foro esta para contar cosas.
> ...



La tia se corrio cuando le han comido abajo, y luego una vez real follando, las demas veces estaba haciendo el papel!!
Pero explicate con lo de las chutadas del tio, yo he contado 7 o 8. No era así?? No podia ser una sola corrida tan larga y abundante supongo, vaya pedazo de semental no crees¿?

ASMR Te cachondeas de mi x esto o es otra cosa??


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> La tia se corrio cuando le han comido abajo, y luego una vez real follando, las demas veces estaba haciendo el papel!!
> *Pero explicate con lo de las chutadas del tio, yo he contado 7 o 8. No era así??* No podia ser una sola corrida tan larga y abundante supongo, vaya pedazo de semental no crees¿?
> 
> ASMR Te cachondeas de mi x esto o es otra cosa??



el tio solo se corre una vez  
al final.
synth asmr
no lo he visto en mi vida. 
podria estar tocando un theremin 
y quedaria mejor.



pero no desviemos el tema

aqui se habla de chochos.


----------



## GonX (22 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> el tio solo se corre una vez
> al final.
> synth asmr
> no lo he visto en mi vida.
> ...



Hay quienes necesitan pillar "el ritmo" un poco mas todavia 

La canción que has puesto me ha convencido!! !! Lo mejor seria recurrir a un playlist de synthwave, pero
como habria que pensar bien cual escoger y esto no sale solo x arte de magia, almenos buscarlo sola es un poco aburrido.

Pongo otro estilo un poco mas groovy que también podria servir:


Y otro un poco mas techno también:


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ponen mas burras si les comes el culo


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## genki (22 Ago 2022)

Como un puto jabalí buscando trufas


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Ago 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Se ponen mas burras si les comes el culo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Lo que mas pone cachonda a una mujer es que le coman la oreja.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Caballero que me diga usted que algunas pocas estadisticamente mujeres tienen más libido que algunos hombre, que tengan mas capacidad orgásmica, etc, incluso capacidad sexual, pero¿ mas libido?; ¿Cuántas pajas se hace un hombre en su vida frente a una mujer?- @Ratona es una excepción, claro- ¿Existen mujeres que quieran que a todas horas la toquen los genitales como a un bonoboo? Existiran pero son muy pocas frente a muchos hombres. La libido se da por hecho que siempre es mayor en el hombre. Y por supuesto no compararemos un hombre de 80 años con una mujer joven.
> Es verdad que una mujeer puede mostrar una conducta muy sexual, pero de media siempre su libido va a estar por debajo de la masculina. Tambien hay que reconocer que la mujer tiene mas problemas acaso ginecologicos, embarazos, reglas y demas que hacen que poblacionalmente su actividad se vea mermada , y lo digo porque la oferta y la demanda se hayan batante desemparejadas como vemos en este foro y fuera de él a lo largo de la vida, si bien es tambien es cierto que existe una deformación de la oferta debido al caracter selectivo de la mujer frente al hombre, pero que se retroalimenta con la oferta y la demanda, pues faltando oferta la mujeer se puede permitir ser mas selectiva, De todas formas entiendo que el hombre ventila mas sus deseos y sus necesidades mientras que la mujer generalmente es mas reservada y contenida y por tanto su vida sexual sigue siendo menos difundida individualmente.
> El hombre ademas en principio tiene mas libido por razones filogeneticas: La genetica le ha premiado a traves de una mayor descendencia copulando inmoderadamente con el mayor numero de hembras.



Pero tenga usted tambien en cuenta que precisamente las mujeres tienen no solamente mayor capacidad orgasmica, si no que tambien tienen mayores oportunidades de satisfacer sus necesidades sexuales. Es cierto que los hombres acostumbran a ser mas libidinosos por razones hormonales, pero tambien por esas limitaciones que no tienen las mujeres tanto a nivel orgasmico como de interrelacion social.

Por ello pienso que teniendo eso en cuenta, las mujeres tienen tanto o mas deseo sexual que los hombres. Porque si las mujeres no pudiesen sentir orgasmos multiples, o tuviesen que currarselo tanto como los hombres para echar un caliqueño, probablemente se convertirian todas en ninfomanas.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (22 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero tenga usted tambien en cuenta que precisamente las mujeres tienen no solamente mayor capacidad orgasmica, si no que tambien tienen mayores oportunidades de satisfacer sus necesidades sexuales. Es cierto que los hombres acostumbran a ser mas libidinosos por razones hormonales, pero tambien por esas limitaciones que no tienen las mujeres tanto a nivel orgasmico como de interrelacion social.
> 
> Por ello pienso que teniendo eso en cuenta, las mujeres tienen tanto o mas deseo sexual que los hombres. Porque si las mujeres no pudiesen sentir orgasmos multiples, o tuviesen que currarselo tanto como los hombres para echar un caliqueño, probablemente se convertirian todas en ninfomanas.



Bueno eso no deja de ser una hipótesis especulativa o incluso "un desideratum"masculino. Le ánimo a formar un grupo terrorista para qeu en cuanto se descubra la viagra femennina , verterla a garrafón clandestinamente en la red publica de agua potable , para convertir la humanidad es una apocalipsis zombi-ninfomana. Meditelo y espero su privado para ir planificandolo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Claro que les gusta. Es cuando más cachondas se ponen y cuantas más cosas te hacen a ti.



Tonterías.
No se le come nada a la mujer para que luego ella te lo haga a ti.

Un hombre no negocia, no regatea...COGE LO QUE QUIERE.

Bombeo con intensidad de liebre enfarlopada manda.



...fijaos en la gata en 0:19, en cuanto deja de bombear con furia porcina el conejete, le muerde sensualmente la oreja para que reanude el tema.

Está todo muy claro.


----------



## Culozilla (22 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Tonterías.
> No se le come nada a la mujer para que luego ella te lo haga a ti.
> 
> Un hombre no negocia, no regatea...COGE LO QUE QUIERE.
> ...



Me flipa las chorradas que tenéis en la cabeza algunos.

Yo le hago lo que sea a mi pareja en la cama porque me gusta verla echando humo, porque eso a mi también me pone. Y, sin embargo, mi mujer me sigue respetando porque ha crecido en una familia conservadora.

Si entiendes el sexo como dominación, no te veo muy distinto a cualquier violador.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Me flipa las chorradas que tenéis en la cabeza algunos.
> 
> Yo le hago lo que sea a mi pareja en la cama porque me gusta verla echando humo, porque eso a mi también me pone. Y, sin embargo, mi mujer me sigue respetando porque ha crecido en una familia conservadora.
> 
> Si entiendes el sexo como dominación, no te veo muy distinto a cualquier violador.



El sexo es dominación, pero tú a tu rollo atontao


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Me flipa las chorradas que tenéis en la cabeza algunos.
> 
> Yo le hago lo que sea a mi pareja en la cama porque me gusta verla echando humo, porque eso a mi también me pone. Y, sin embargo, mi mujer me sigue respetando porque ha crecido en una familia conservadora.
> 
> Si entiendes el sexo como dominación, no te veo muy distinto a cualquier violador.



¿A ti te parece que el conejo está violando a la gata?

No lo había pensado, pero igual tienes razón, porque la persigue un rato y no se la escucha maullar "sí" con entusiasmo.

Felicidades por tener una mujer de familia conservadora, cuídala mucho, que eso es un tesoro en estos tiempos.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (23 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> HD Love - Something Sweet - 05/23/2013
> 
> 
> ahora no vale decir que estabas de coña.



Joder qué buena p0lla


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Ago 2022)

@GonX , ven a poner orden en este hilo, el hilo que celebra el comportamiento natural de los varones...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Ago 2022)

Aquí con la española media...


----------



## Furymundo (23 Ago 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Joder qué buena p0lla


----------



## Furymundo (23 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Aquí con la española media...



y hace sonido y todo


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> las pelis porno profesionales de ahora son una especie de ARTE.
> todas las tomas de camara y enfoques.
> 
> si lo miras desde la parte tecnica es impresionante.
> ...



El declive del porno y el declive del Emule son dos realidades paralelas. Cuanto daño se ha hecho a las contraculturas más anticulturas.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Normalmente no lo saben hacer bien, pocos lo intentan y mas pocos lo tienen suficientemente practicado. La cuestión es que si en las pelis porno hubiera siempre almenos 1 o 2 comiditas pues los tios a) aprenderia, b) se quitarian el pudor y luego lo disfrutariamos todos mejor!! Clarisimanente si que nos gusta la estimulación vaginal, clitorial, blablabla.. es normal que si sabeis que esta en una zona clave de placer almenos os atrevais a tocar e intentar descubrir como va. Es que mejora la experiencia, porque evitarlo o anularlo siempre? Mi opinión es que si no se tiene nunca en cuenta este tema, la sexualidad se convierte en un plan unilateral donde lo unico que importa es la satisfacción del hombre. Pero de la misma manera tampoco se puede exigir ni presionar si realmente a la pareja no le interesa, es lo mismo que si a la chica no le gusta chupar o tragar, no se trata de forzar sino de encontrar complicidad y comodidad, pero almenos si que se debe intentar para explorar esta posibilidad.



Muy bien. Estoy de acuerdo. Salvo por... ¿Y las ETS? ¿Es que nadie va a pensar en las ETS?.
Es una putada pero están ahí.


----------



## Furymundo (23 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El declive del porno y el declive del Emule son dos realidades paralelas. Cuanto daño se ha hecho a las contraculturas más anticulturas.



no veo declive del porno.
aunque es verdad que se hacian PELICULAS con mas "contenido".
las que hacia Private hace años.



ueee3 dijo:


> Muy bien. Estoy de acuerdo. Salvo por... ¿Y las ETS? ¿Es que nadie va a pensar en las ETS?.
> Es una putada pero están ahí.



pues mira si hay alguna ETS causada por un virus, ya sabes que esa ETS no existe.


----------



## .AzaleA. (23 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Si hij@ si, solo es eso, te puedes poner como quieras. Simplemente humedecer la raja y disfrutar de la fragancia del ojete y chochito de la susodicha y preparar la follada, fin. El sexo es una buena polla en el coño, ardiendo, inflada, rozando las paredes de la hembra chorreando hormonas y estimulando el sistema nervioso hasta que se queme, terminando en en dejar el coño lleno de leche, con la polla desinflandose.
> 
> 
> Bienvenid@ al mundo real.
> ...




Pff.... Leyéndote estas declaraciones no sé qué te verá Letal Fantasy para jijijear contigo en el foro. Espero que la cosa se quede ahí porque en el cara a cara se pillaría una buena decepción con usted.

Lo siento, pero sólo tienes conocimiento sexual de las mujeres con las que has yacido y, probablemente, a muchas no las llegaste a conocer ni psíquica, ni sexualmente, de verdad.

No tienes razón, o te mueves entre animales poco sofisticados, sorry.


*Sobre la forerA Vicky*... pues sí, hasta donde sé, ella sí es mujer. En concreto, una señora Aries de 43 o 44 años, que va y viene al foro cada 2x3. Hay más fotos suyas por ahí. Se expresa mal porque tiene algún leve problema psíquico para el que toma medicación (como muchos otros foreros).


----------



## .AzaleA. (23 Ago 2022)

Joer, 28 págs de hilo. Mañana me lo termino de leer tranquilamente, a ver qué burradas decís...


*¡Y que BiBan los hombres de lengua insaciable, húmeda y juguetona!*


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Pff.... Leyéndote estas declaraciones no sé qué te verá Letal Fantasy para jijijear contigo en el foro. Espero que la cosa se quede ahí porque en el cara a cara se pillaría una buena decepción con usted.
> 
> Lo siento, pero sólo tienes conocimiento sexual de las mujeres con las que has yacido y, probablemente, a muchas no las llegaste a conocer ni psíquica, ni sexualmente de verdad.
> 
> ...



Azaleo, deja de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## GonX (23 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Muy bien. Estoy de acuerdo. Salvo por... ¿Y las ETS? ¿Es que nadie va a pensar en las ETS?.
> Es una putada pero están ahí.



No se pero creo que lo unico que se puede contagiar con esto son los hongos y el papiloma, pero es como todas las demas ETS que la persona que lo tiene lo suelo o deberia saberlo, entonces si es así obviamente hay que evitarlo!!


----------



## GonX (23 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @GonX , ven a poner orden en este hilo, el hilo que celebra el comportamiento natural de los varones...



Hola, te tenia al ignore por haber zankeado a losque me insultan, pero te doy una oportunidad mas. Por eso no habaras leido lo que escribí recientemente en este hilo, desmintiendo este postulado que creeis universal sobre el comportamiento indiscutiblemente acaparador de los varones en la cama con mujeres.
Como actitud perrera lo que me gusta te lo pondré en tono musical, con versiones que es lo que me divierte:



Y un clasico, me gustaria poner la cover de nirvana y la de Joan jet pero dejare qui la de PP para que se entienda:


----------



## jefe de la oposición (23 Ago 2022)

yo he sido un comecoños nato, con que oliese bien y se abriese (ya se sabe el dicho marinero, almeja que no se abre, no se come) era suficiente.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Ago 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> yo he sido un comecoños nato, con que oliese bien y se abriese (ya se sabe el dicho marinero, almeja que no se abre, no se come) era suficiente.



Lo he leído con la voz de Jose María Aznar....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Hola, te tenia al ignore por haber zankeado a losque me insultan, pero te doy una oportunidad mas. Por eso no habaras leido lo que escribí recientemente en este hilo, desmintiendo este postulado que creeis universal sobre el comportamiento indiscutiblemente acaparador de los varones en la cama con mujeres.
> Como actitud perrera lo que me gusta te lo pondré en tono musical, con versiones que es lo que me divierte:
> 
> 
> ...



Yo soy muy alegre zankeando......y en el ignore tengo a dos personas, que no hay manera. Los saco y los vuelvo a meter.

A mi me gusta leer hasta a @el avecrem de la paella ...


----------



## GonX (24 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo soy muy alegre zankeando......y en el ignore tengo a dos personas, que no hay manera. Los saco y los vuelvo a meter.
> 
> A mi me gusta leer hasta a @el avecrem de la paella ...



A mi es que unos cuantos me insultan y cuando veo venir como se las gastan ya pongo la mano al boton rojo para evitar confusiones, seguro que a ti también se te fue la tuya pero olvidalo. De todas manera en el tema que nos ocupa tampoco coincidimos mucho, con lo que ya me doy vencida para discutirtelo!!


----------



## genki (24 Ago 2022)

El hilo que da hambre


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Lenina es un tío. Me apuesto dinero.





Lenina dijo:


> ¿Cuánto? Porque si la cifra es interesante, empezamos a hablar...



Interesante. Si pudiese guardaría estos dos mensajes para los restos, porque es una prueba casi irrefutable de que en Burbuja se generaliza con fundamento. O dicho de otra forma que lo que decimos no parte de una simple percepción particular, sino que tiene mucha más enjundia de lo que parece.

Siempre que llega alguna nueva petarda al foro, o manginoide progre en su defecto, la primera crítica u objeción que suele hacer es que "generalizamos". Es la perfecta definición del perezoso mental. Si todo es posible, no necesitas el sentido crítico para nada. No hay conflicto, no hay discusión, todo el mundo posee "su propia verdad" y todos contentos.
¿Qué moderno verdad? Es el signo de los tiempos.

Pues estos dos escuetos mensajes citados arriba, como digo son la prueba evidente de que la descripción que se suele hacer en Burbuja de la mujer moderna es perfectamente ajustada.

Cuando una forera como Lenina hace gala en sus mensajes de un notable sentido común, pero al mismo tiempo afirma posturas bastante tradicionales y desde luego bastante alejadas de lo que actualmente está de moda, simplemente otras foreras no la creen. Al punto de pensar que es un hombre.

Y no la creen o niegan su feminidad porque han llegado a un punto en que NO conciben que una mujer pueda pensar de otra forma que no sea como ellas piensan. Es decir es la admisión implícita de que entre todas las mujeres que han conocido, en toda su experiencia vital acumulada con su propio sexo, NUNCA han encontrado a nadie que fuese como Lenina o posiblemente siquiera parecida.

No existe un testimonio más fiable, no solo de la excepcionalidad de la forera, sino de que lo que decimos en Burbuja sobre el sexo femenino se ajusta perfectamente a la realidad actual. Sin más historias.

Gracias a ambas por su colaboración. Ya pueden retirarse sin armar alboroto.


----------



## Steven Seagull (25 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Interesante. Si pudiese guardaría estos dos mensajes para los restos, porque es una prueba casi irrefutable de que en Burbuja se generaliza con fundamento. O dicho de otra forma que lo que decimos no parte de una simple percepción particular, sino que tiene mucha más enjundia de lo que parece.
> 
> Siempre que llega alguna nueva petarda al foro, o manginoide progre en su defecto, la primera crítica u objeción que suele hacer es que "generalizamos". Es la perfecta definición del perezoso mental. Si todo es posible, no necesitas el sentido crítico para nada. No hay conflicto, no hay discusión, todo el mundo posee "su propia verdad" y todos contentos.
> ¿Qué moderno verdad? Es el signo de los tiempos.
> ...



Vaya pvto goelebragas eres, Bestiaxu


----------



## Cicciolino (30 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> VROTALLLLL mi CICCIO también!





ueee3 dijo:


> No he leído el hilo, pero sospecho que es un multi de @Cicciolino. Así que cuidado con lanzar piropos a un posible travolo tarado.



¿Aprovechando mi ausencia para verter tus insidias, Iñaki?



Hoy volvemos a la rutina: "Negro regresa a Wakanda una fría noche de otoño y confunde coño con rabo como un madroño".


----------

